# Off Bike > Ranger's Talk Corner & Off-Topic >  Allgemeiner Foto-Thread...

## Dirty Rider

Jo...nicht immer nur Bikefotos...denn es gibt auch so schöne Bilder aus dem Alltag...daher würde ich mal so ein kleines Album eröffnen in dem man seinen schönsten Bilder posten...Natur usw.

Gibt ja immer einige interessante Schnappschüsse...bin gespannt was ihr für Schönheiten besitzt...und ich als angehender Hobbyfotograf bin da sehr interessiert dran 

Fang ich mal an...

Kamera Panasonic Lumix DMC-FZ20 (5MP)

unsere Katze

----------


## Dirty Rider

Ameisen und Läuse im Garten...

----------


## Dirty Rider

Urlaubswochenende Kleineswalsertal...schönes Panorama...

----------


## JohnnyZoo

Vereinssee am Abend

----------


## EasyRider

oh ja der thread gefällt mir

kamera is ne olympus C4040 glaub ich

----------


## Dirty Rider

schöne pics 

Hier hab ich noch ein schönes...auch im Kleinenwalsertal...

----------


## EasyRider

nr. 2

----------


## EasyRider

speeeed

----------


## EasyRider

h

----------


## baxstar

www.baxstar.kicks-ass.net/BAX/pix.htm 

sind auch paar non-bike pix dabei...

----------


## EasyRider

kunstarbeit in der ich lässig an 1er bekommen hab

----------


## EasyRider

nowas  

so des wars für erste
ma schaun ob i no paar bilder von meiner praktika mtl5 einscanne

----------


## Dirty Rider

muss man auch zeigen...

----------


## JohnnyZoo

Fotografiert Ihr nachts mit Stativ? Oder hab ich einfach zu zittrige Hände?   

Anhang; Während der Fahrt aus dem Auto, ohne Stativ

----------


## rembox

Ich kenn mich damit nich aus, würde aber selber gerne mehr knipsen.
Das ist n bissl bearbeitet mit ner powershot a60 entstanden....

----------


## RideOn

grundlsee in der steiermark, am morgen geknipst

----------


## Tyrolens

Zum Wetter passend...

----------


## Tyrolens

2.

----------


## Tafit

letzten Sommer in Jasper B.C.

----------


## Tafit

2

----------


## Dirty Rider

Geilses Foto 

Hier noch eins bei ner Gratwanderung...

----------


## Tafit

3

----------


## Fünsee

mit unterwasserkamera aufgenommen

Sepia

----------


## Fünsee

steinbeisser

----------


## Fünsee

heuhupf

----------


## Dirty Rider

noch eins...

----------


## Dirty Rider

letztes vorerst...

----------


## Dirty Rider

hehe...das ist zwar mim camcorder gemacht, was man auch sieht, aber trotzdem cool...

----------


## Old Anonym

ABGEFUCKT            also wenn das jetzt nich schräg gewesen ist, was bitte dann???????????????????????????????????????????
ich sah mir das bild vom fünsee an ...vom heuhupf... und bemerkte, dass diesem seltsamen geschöpf, eines seiner vorderen beine fehlt..... wollte das nur so nebenbei erwähnen und als ich meine finger auf die tastatur legen wollte, liegt da ein bein von einer heuschrecke!!!!!!!!!!!!! (die habe ich vor ca. 4 tagen in meinem zimmer gefangen und ihr dabei VERSEHENTLICH ein bein abgerissen.....  und auf einmal liegt das scheissdrum auf meiner tastatur .. (taste "h")... was soll das bitte für´n zufall sein..????????
ratzenfatz

----------


## Dirty Rider

lol..du solltest user werden...passt gut zu uns 

hier ws für die angehenden profis 
www2.specials.t-online.de/dyn...6/4901568.html

----------


## kod

PSYCHO       

ist aber seltsam alle heuschrecken die im forum gepostet werden sind irgendwie beschädigt !  
war doch vor kurzem eine mit eingedrückten auge !?

achja: schöne bilder   

EDIT :Stick Out Tongue: ostanzahl -> bekomm ich ne 888 geschenkt ?

----------


## gigabike

vielleicht kackt euch jetzt eine taube auf die tastatur   

edit: sorry wegn der komischen farben und der tupfer... hab ich grad eingescannt

----------


## Old Anonym

> vielleicht kackt euch jetzt eine taube auf die tastatur


  das wär die hölle  
farzenbratz

----------


## trauco

seht und staunt



mit freundin in kroatien

----------


## trauco

norwegen 2004 die erste

----------


## trauco

norwegen 2004 die zweite

----------


## trauco

norwegen 2004 die dritte

----------


## trauco

norwegen 2004 die letzte

----------


## trauco

und göfis 2004/05

----------


## Dirty Rider

Bin echt froh das es hier Leute gibt die noch den schönen Blick für die Natur haben und genau wissen wann es ich lohnt ein Foto zu machen...  

Hoffe den Thread sieht der thomas_b net...wisst ja *G*

----------


## pAz

vom dirty kam ja ne katze,

meine is zwar viel schlechter fotografiert,dafür chillt sie um einiges mehr

----------


## Arne

Als ich im März 3 Wochen mim Rad durch Tunesien gefahren bin, gelang mir diese meiner Meinnug nach seehr gelungene Aufnahme, als wir grad unser Nachtlager aufschlagen wollten!!!!

----------


## dermo

@trauco: das erste Bild hat an richtigen Titanic-Style +gg+
aber es is nicht so verschnulzt wie im Film.

Coole Norwegenfotos!

----------


## DH-Rooky

Studienfahrt Neapel

----------


## Dirty Rider

Bischofsmais am morgen...

----------


## EasyRider

ja ich weiß es gehört vielleicht net ganz rein aber ich nutz mal die gelegenheit

wie mach ich solche fotos? also das lichtquellen im hintergrund verschwimmen aber der fahrer trotzdem getsochen scharf is?
für das verschwimmen der lichtquellen brauch ich ja eigentlich ne längere belichtung
hab ich zumidnest immer so gemacht
aber dann is ja der fahrer auch unscharf? 
und warum is der so "transparent"?

wär cool wenn mir das jemand erklären könnt

----------


## Martix

hier mal ein paar impressionen von heute.
alle aufnahmen mit canon 20D und 70-200 2.8L

----------


## Martix

wheelie

----------


## Dirty Rider

Babyente...

----------


## Martix

schönes motorrad!!

----------


## Dirty Rider

Trockener Brunnen auf ner Burg...

----------


## Martix

das ist mit der pentax optio 330 gemacht worden.

----------


## Martix

mission 2 beach fotocontest foto, gemacht mit einer acer irgendwas cam.

----------


## EasyRider

das mit dem menschen drauf is absolut genial

----------


## Dirty Rider

...auch sehr schönes Bild wie ich finde...

----------


## baxstar

> wie mach ich solche fotos? also das lichtquellen im hintergrund verschwimmen aber der fahrer trotzdem getsochen scharf is?


lange belichten und das was du scharf hab willst musst du blitzen...  


achja... im anhang noch mein kater.... (den ich allerdings schon 3 wochen vermisse )

----------


## Eisbär

Blüme in Ungarn
Canon 300D

----------


## Eisbär

Wien aus den Twin Tower.

----------


## godown

Hab auch was:

Perfekt erwischte Abendstimmung finde ich:

Powershot s30

----------


## godown

Und der Dachstein mit almigen Vordergrund:

----------


## EasyRider

thx werd ich mal probieren

----------


## Fünsee

auch schön wie ich finde. in kroatien

----------


## oign

auf unserer terasse

----------


## Pinky

jeah  
eines der favoriten
made in Gelsenkirchen @ 15 mai 2005

----------


## Dirty Rider

Die Kühe in den Alpen posen immer ganz schön rum ist mir aufgefallen

----------


## Tom

Wenns net grad Südschweden über den haufen rennen schon !!

----------


## Dirty Rider

noch was...

----------


## Dirty Rider

Des kennen schon ein paar...

----------


## Martix

wo hier grad von posenden kühen die rede ist - WAS FÜR EINE POSERIN!!!

----------


## Tom

Bild des Jahres !!!!!!

----------


## klamsi

mfg

----------


## DH-Rooky

Was is die Aussage von dem Bild?
I kann mi am Oasch lecken vielleicht?

----------


## Tom

Oder wenn eben Südschweden dahinter waren : " Ihr könnts mich am Orsch lecken "

----------


## • 26Zoll.com •

Löwenzahn

----------


## • 26Zoll.com •

Zündel

----------


## • 26Zoll.com •

Wolken

----------


## Tom

Lotusblüte

----------


## Tom

Metterschling !!

----------


## georg

Der Flügel ist unscharf.

----------


## Tom

Ja die Blume auch ! 
Geht ja net um die Schärfe (die is net des schwere) .
Fotos bestehen aus Farbe und Licht und das is so geworden wie gewollt (was leider net immer so is) .

----------


## • 26Zoll.com •

Ähmm...wie spät is bitte?

----------


## Martix

hab selten so einen fetzigen mittelfingerdeut gesehn

----------


## the rider

moine  katze !
bei uns liegt die katze am rolf benz sessel und nicht der mensch

----------


## the rider

moin hund !
nennt sich ivo

----------


## the rider

maroc 1

----------


## the rider

maroc 2

----------


## the rider

maroc 3

----------


## the rider

maroc 4
riff gebirg !
sind nur am straßenrand gstanden und haben karte glesen und da hab ich halt amal kurz raus-phografiert !

mfg andi

----------


## Dirty Rider

habe eben paar im grten und balkoon gemacht...

----------


## Dirty Rider

2te

----------


## Dirty Rider

3te

----------


## Dirty Rider

und noch ein letztes...

----------


## Eisbär

Hab ihr Hunger?

----------


## Dirty Rider

Von gestern Nacht... *g*

----------


## noohm

was hast du denn da schlimmes gegessen das du dich so übergeben musstest ?

----------


## Dirty Rider

lol...war ein mitternchtsrührei mit allen möglichen gewürzen *G*

War sehr gut...koch ich dir dann mal

----------


## Eisbär

Firmen Fest.

----------


## Eisbär

Wien am Abend

----------


## Dirty Rider

lauter Schleichwerbung...

----------


## Eisbär

ich wasch mir die hände ab.

----------


## Dirty Rider

wie...damals gabs schon Farbfotos

----------


## rembox

hunger=essen

----------


## Dirty Rider

Sogar in der Gabel hat er Bier drinne...tztztz

----------


## Eisbär

Die Wienr mussen eigetlich wisen wo das ist.

----------


## Martix

die garten bilder gefallen mir dirty! bis aufs erste, weil da hat die eine blüte ein schirches blatt 

aber das 2te is ganz besonders gut irgendwie

----------


## Martix

war heute auch im garten unterwegs. leider hab ich noch kein stativ, deswegen könnten die bilder sicher besser sein!

aber ich bin eigentlich ganz zufrieden mit dem ergebnis und freu mich schon wie deppat aufs macro objektiv 

aufnahmen mit 20d + 70-200 2.8L und 1/100 belichtungszeit

----------


## Martix

paradeiser oder in südschweden auch als tomaten bekannt

----------


## Tom

Oida wohnst im Urwoid !

----------


## Martix

fost 

oder man könnte auch sagen, "am busen der natur!"

----------


## Poison :)

meine foto-spielereien 

1. anhang!

----------


## Poison :)

2.

----------


## Poison :)

3.

----------


## Poison :)

4.

----------


## Poison :)

5.

----------


## Martix

he, das 3te ist cool, weil sehr scharf!

----------


## Pethem

Na Spaß.
Ich muss meine erst entwickeln lassen, aber hoffentlich bin ich nicht ganz so unfähig um mich herin genieren zu müssen

----------


## Dirty Rider

> Ich muss meine erst entwickeln lassen,


du wir leben nimmer im mittelalter

----------


## Pethem

die besten cämras sind aber immer noch analog 

+ na stimmt eh, durfte die digi cams ned mit in urlaub nehmen, mutter hats ned erlaubt

----------


## rembox

> die besten cämras sind aber immer noch analog


ganich :P

@martix...naja scharf wow super, jeder vollmongo bekommt das bild hin wenn man ne 1000 euro ausrüstung hat. hatte letztens son teil von nem kumpel in der hand..damit bin ja selbst ich n semi prof knipser :P

photo is dennoch gelungen. den echten photophierer machen eh die eindrücke und nich die "photos" aus...denn nur mit kreativität wirds immer ein tick besser als typische "technik gut knipser"

----------


## Philipp

Unser Haus im Winter
Wie bekommt ihr eigentlich die Bilder so klein in dieser Qualität?? Wenn ich meine Bilder im Board reinstellen will muss ich sie so klein machen das die Quali total im Eimer ist???

----------


## Philipp

Von unseren Garten aus, leider ein Stück Finger im Bild

----------


## Dirty Rider

Auch nicht mehr unbedingt...

Aber warum darf man des net mitnehmen, grade dafür hat man sowas ja eigentlich

----------


## Pethem

Campingurlaub -> Liegt oft unbewacht im Zelt rum

----------


## Dirty Rider

...verdammmt...haben die geil geschmeckt... 

Rechte Käseknacker...das beste...

----------


## Dirty Rider

Hehe...alt an modern

----------


## Dirty Rider

hoffe des hab ich noch net gepostet...

----------


## Dirty Rider

Schaut des besser aus Norman? guten...

----------


## pAz

mahhhhhh...i hab so den hunger und du kommst mit sowas

----------


## slayer80

hast auch ein Bild, wie das da auf dem Teller 24 Stunden später aussieht?   
mein eigenes Lieblingsfoto: siehe Avatar

----------


## Dirty Rider

hmm...morgen mach ich ein foto davon, wenn weist wie ich meine *lol*

----------


## Chridi

Paar Fotos von der Studienfahrt neulich auf Kreta.

----------


## Chridi

nr2

----------


## Chridi

nr3

----------


## Chridi

nr4

----------


## Chridi

last but not least, nr5

----------


## Dirty Rider

maaa danke, dachte schon ich sterbe vor langeweile...hab kein bock zu pennen, keiner ist mehr hier und im tv...hmm sag ich besser nix...

----------


## Nuke

solche Streiche spielt das Leben einem halt manchmal

----------


## Dirty Rider

alles junge leute und keiner mehr hier...haben wohl alle schon nen kater und liegen unterm tisch  oder sind net überall ferien? *g*

----------


## Nuke

Die Jugend von heute halt

----------


## Chridi

Ich fühl mit dir! Mir is au so fad.... 
Ich überleg etz echt schon langsam auch pennen zu gehn so langweilig is das....

----------


## trauco

R.E.M. Konzert in Graz

----------


## trauco

helsinki 2004

----------


## trauco

helsinki von einer insel

----------


## trauco

und no eins

----------


## flo

na dann fang ich mal an ...

nr.1

----------


## flo

Nr. 2

----------


## flo

Nr. 3

----------


## flo

Nr. 4

----------


## flo

Nr. 5
Salzburg/Lungau

----------


## flo

Nr. 6
Salzburg/Lungau

----------


## flo

Nr. 7
Toskanisches Schaf

----------


## flo

Nr. 8
Italienische Nonnen im Italienischen Stau

----------


## flo

und ein letztes

Italiener - offensichtlich ohne Klimaanlage - im Stau

----------


## KillSwitch

na da werd ich doch direkt mal schauen müssen, ob ich da daheim nich auch noch ein paar schöne fotos hab!!

aber irgendwo dürfte sich da was finden lassen!

----------


## godown

War heute aufn Berg und hab a schönes Foto mitbracht

----------


## Dirty Rider

man...hätte ich doch auch so schönes wetter gehabt vor 2 wochen...

----------


## seine Dudeheit

Wolken

----------


## seine Dudeheit

Morgentau

----------


## seine Dudeheit

da wollte wer an meinen kühlschrank ran. aber nich mit mir.................

----------


## Dirty Rider

eine meiner babys *G*

----------


## Dirty Rider

Kakteenbeet aufm Balkoon...in versch. Farben 

"cool"

----------


## Dirty Rider

"warm"

----------


## Dirty Rider

"black&withe"

----------


## Dirty Rider

und..."sepia"

----------


## seine Dudeheit

Rambo

----------


## Dirty Rider

Hehe...seht was ich noch habe...da hat glaub ein Flieger sein Treibstoff verloren *G*

----------


## Dirty Rider

Biene Maja oder doch der Willi *G*

----------


## Dirty Rider

Dann noch ne schöne Blüte an nem Kaktuss...

----------


## Dirty Rider

Auch eben gemacht...Wolken im Sonnenuntergang..

----------


## Tom

Katzenviecher !

----------


## Tom

Charly 1

----------


## Tom

Charly 2

----------


## Martix

schwesterherz (nicht das pferd, sondern die reiterin...)

----------


## Martix

meine schwester - äh. nein, is glaub ich doch das pferd.

ich glaub hier wärs besser gewesen einen blitz zu haben (wegen dem schatten überm aug) aber mir gefällt das bild trotzdem.

----------


## Martix

blümschn

----------


## Dirty Rider

Hui...ist des die die ich damals neben dem Pferd gesehn habe auf nem Foto...net schlecht 

@ Tom...sag uns doch eben mal das Modell der Kamera und welche Einstellungen du benutzt hast...Zoom oder ohne? etc... danke

----------


## Tom

Canon Eos Mark 2
Canon L 17-35mm 2,8

----------


## Dirty Rider

Aja...vögeln... *G*

----------


## Dirty Rider

...neugierig...??

----------


## Martix

ja is die selbe.

----------


## Tom

Kilimanscharo bei Sonnenaufgang .
Die jetzt kommen sind alle Analog gemacht .

----------


## Tom

Kilimanscharo unterhalb des Gipfels .

----------


## Tom

Tanzania

----------


## Tom

Mietzekatze (bissal zu viel Hormone gnommen)

----------


## Tom

Kuh (aus Saalbach-Hinterglemm)

----------


## DH-Rooky

kummt jetz dann a Bild von am bunten Vogerl?

----------


## Joker

ja

----------


## Joker

angeln

----------


## slayer80

büs Du des?

----------


## thomas-B

des waren noch zeiten

----------


## Joker

hab ich einen ranzen und bin über 30?  
na, ist der tom  

der der die fische fängt bin ich

----------


## slayer80

hab auch eins... Fotograf leider unbekannt.  

@Joker: war auch gerade leicht geschockt... aber ich wußte doch, daß Du das auf dem Avatar sein mußt!

----------


## thomas-B

hm da war ich einfach zu langsam.

----------


## thomas-B

ungünstig für ne nicht wasserdichte cam

----------


## thomas-B

da wollt jemand sei cam loswerden oder schaun ob in osteuropa das dach oder die dachreeling noch dran ist .

----------


## thomas-B

und da merkt man schon dases mir zimlich fad war...

----------


## Tom

Ranzen hab ich auch kan mehr .  
Aber wie schauts bei dir aus wachsen dir schon Haar unter die Axln ??

----------


## DH-Rooky

> wachsen dir schon Haar unter die Axln ??


bitte ka Beweisfoto

----------


## thomas-B

hier wär mir a schöns wetter lieber gwesen

----------


## Joker

ja, hab mir aber für den sommer mal wieder die bikini-zonen rasiert!

----------


## thomas-B

des war auc ha schöne zeit

----------


## thomas-B

zwar nie gefahren aber ich hatte eins

----------


## Dirty Rider

Hehe...der Pethem hat deshalb seine Haare abgeschnitte und verkauft, weil ihm keine dort wachsen

----------


## Dirty Rider

eigentloch gehts hier um antibike fotos

----------


## Tom

Hab i auch so verstanden (sonst hät ich euch schon überschwemmt  ) !

----------


## Ronsn

kroatien heuer im juni!

----------


## pAz

da kommt bei mir wenigstens ein bisschen sommerspannung auf,sommer kann man des heuer in SBG: ned nennen

----------


## Ronsn

nr. 2. leider ka gute qualität.

----------


## Ronsn

nr.3

----------


## Ronsn

nr. 4

----------


## Dirty Rider

Faultier... *G*

----------


## Ronsn

ausm fahrenden auto

----------


## Dirty Rider

Geflügel...

----------


## Old Anonym

oki doki, sind mir neigerutscht

----------


## Martix

das gefällt mir auch sehr gut!

----------


## Tom

Wennst jetzt noch a bissal mehr in die Knie gehst und einen Blitz verwendest hast auch noch was vom Gesicht und sogar ohne Schatten .

----------


## dita

naja dann...

----------


## dita



----------


## HEAVYDUTY

Mein Haus.

----------


## HEAVYDUTY

Mein Pool..innen.

----------


## Mr.Radical

Mhm...

----------


## HEAVYDUTY

Aussen.

----------


## HEAVYDUTY

Mein Auto.

----------


## HEAVYDUTY

Mein Freerider.

----------


## HEAVYDUTY

Mein pferd(selber gemalt)!

----------


## HEAVYDUTY

Die Tante die sich um das Vieh kümmert.

----------


## HEAVYDUTY

Meine private Krankenschwestä.

----------


## HEAVYDUTY

Und das bin ich.

----------


## Pethem

Bist du ned der Bodybuildungtrainer?

muas des sei?

----------


## Tom

Muaß des sein ??

----------


## Pethem

die is ja noch anzusehen.
erfreu dich lieber drüber alter man, sowas kriegst du nie mehr zu sehen   

PS: das war der 1 brauchbare google hit bei nackte frau

----------


## Tom

He He da spricht der Macho der jeden zweiten Tag eine neue hat !    
Mein Gott ich hoffe es sieht mich aus dem Alterheim noch mal eine an sonst sterbe ich als Jungfrau !

----------


## Dirty Rider

eigentlich gehts um schöne fotos, die man SELBER gemacht hat...

----------


## georg

@Tom: Der Flügel ist unscharf.

----------


## Tom

Wennst am Weekend nach Tieschen kommst hau ich dir auf den Flügel !

----------


## Dirty Rider

Hoffe du zeigst uns dann ein scharfes Foto davon

----------


## dita

hatt ich zwar glaub ich schon mal... abfahrt vom schareck - in der glocknergruppe heuer anfang mai.

----------


## DH-Rooky

So a einfallslose Linie, Wappla

----------


## dita

7 uhr früh in hinterglemm

----------


## dita

paar stunden später am mittagskogel

----------


## Dirty Rider

Hehe...das ist geil, wie im Kleinwalsertal...die Kühe sind echt überall in den Bergen unterwegs...

----------


## Monty Burns

sternspritzer

----------


## georg

Carbonstrahler

Langwelliger Infratostrahler. Ein unidirektionales Carbonfaserband wird mit 110V zum Glühen gebracht. Ziemlich warm.  Gut für die Augen und sicherlich auch gut für den CCD Chip der Kamera.

----------


## georg

Unter anderm wird das hier damit gemacht. 50% Aramidfaser mit 50% Polypropylen verdrillt und geschnitten zu einem Granulat. Dadurch wird aus Aramidmüll der zB. bei der Verarbeitung von schußsicheren Westen anfällt, hochwertiges Granualt das verspritzt/verpreßt werden kann zB. als Lagermaterial und anderes. Derzeit noch im Versuchstadium. Das ganze geht natürlich auch mit Carbonfaser.. aber da hab ich kein Bild gefunden.

Eigentlich wurde das Verfahren entwickelt um Naturfaser wie Flachs, Hanf oder ähnliches zu Granulat zu verarbeiten. Das funktioniert schon ganz gut. Anwendung: Innenverkleidungen in der Autoindustrie.

----------


## georg

So sieht ein O-Ring aus, wenn er mit 260bar beaufschlagt wird und jemand hat eine Passung um ein paar hunderstel mm versaut.  

Der O-Ring wird gegen die andere Seite gepreßt. Dort ist der Spalt so groß, das ein Teil des O-Ringes hineinwandern kann. Der O-Ring beginnt zu rollen und wird fein säuberlich abgeschabt.

Darunter sieht man den Kolben. Von oben nach unten: Teflon/bronze Führungsband, Gewebeführungsband, Dichtung, Gewebeführungsband.

Das ist ein Beispiel für die Hydraulik mit der ich so zu tun habe.  Einer der 4 Zylinder für einen kleinen Formträger Schließkraft 200 Tonnen.

----------


## georg

Idylle

----------


## Martix

heute in schönbrunn/palmenhaus

----------


## pagey

vor einer woche am genfer see.....

----------


## Martix

im palmenhaus ist mir dann blöderweise auch dieser hier entgegen gekommen...

----------


## Dirty Rider

pff...wieso davon keine nahaufnahme  

pagey...wo warst denn die ganze zeit...hehe

----------


## JohnnyZoo



----------


## Elray

Auf www.ms-reptilien.de
gibts unter Galerie-> Herpshot_2005 tolle Tierfotografien

----------


## Martix

hier noch ein paar neue von mir.

schmetterling, ausschnitt

----------


## Martix

oder so

----------


## Martix

donald duck im fasching

----------


## Martix

...irgendwo da unten muss es doch sein!

----------


## smelboe

ausm wasserflugzeug ...

----------


## smelboe

um uns herum jagende graue riff haie ...

----------


## sonntagsfahrer

Herrlich!

----------


## smelboe

mitbewohner der insel ...

----------


## smelboe

eine gruppe von 6 Mantas   ...

----------


## klamsi

gach...schaut ja edel aus   

mfg

----------


## entropie

i siag aba nur an   
wann warst du dort. mags ma net so an urlaub nachträglich zum geburtstag schenken??? biittte

----------


## Monty Burns

super photos, feine Urlaubsstimmung

----------


## pAz

sehr schön und da flo lebt a nu

----------


## TrailstaR

Bodensee!

mit Fuji E550

----------


## st´ip

quentin lässt grüßen

----------


## st´ip

blumeee

----------


## st´ip

weg zur arbeit

----------


## st´ip

trainingslager frankreich

----------


## niZo

da macht einer auf künstler =)

gefällt mir. die schuhe sind ein traum, donnie 

lg

----------


## pagey

altaa ihr seids sooo emo  hahhaha

na fotos san scho sehr cool gmacht !

----------


## st´ip

danke!!!

next one: stadtpark graz

----------


## klamsi

san echt schöne photos 

mfg

----------


## st´ip

...

----------


## xerox

derf ma bearbeitete auch posten

----------


## xerox

nr 2

----------


## xerox

nr 3

----------


## xerox

nr 4

----------


## xerox

letztes

----------


## Martix

woow, das 2te, 3te und das letzte gefallen mir gut!

das 3te bekommt gerade durch die unschärfe etwas mystisches!!

----------


## Dirty Rider

Heutiger Zoobesuch...

----------


## Dirty Rider

2

----------


## Dirty Rider

3

----------


## Dirty Rider

4

----------


## Dirty Rider

5

----------


## Dirty Rider

6

----------


## Dirty Rider

7

----------


## Dirty Rider

8

----------


## Dirty Rider

9

----------


## Dirty Rider

10

----------


## Dirty Rider

11

----------


## Dirty Rider

12

----------


## Dirty Rider

13

----------


## Dirty Rider

ende

----------


## pagey

is nummer 13 eine kreuzung zwischen kuh und känguru ?

----------


## JackTheRipper



----------


## Dirty Rider

Hab heute Nacht meinen Skorpion fotografiert, Zimmer komplett dunkel und sie Schwarzlichlampe angemacht...

ISO 400
Blende 2,8
Belichtung 4

finde das ist ganz gut rausgekommen, hätte zu sowas gerne einen Vegleich wie es mit ner DSLR rauskommen würde...hab kein Stativ benutzt muss ich dazu sagen.

----------


## smelboe

irgend wie hat das Foto was find ich...

----------


## Dirty Rider

Jep...das hast wohl mit deinen Augen an dem Abend fotografiert

----------


## smelboe

jop, fast -

hab mir jetzt extra ne kleine "party cam." gekauft.
ab jetzt is sie immer dabei.

----------


## godown

Sonnenaufgang am Dachstein, des war a wahnsinn

----------


## JackTheRipper

schaut lustig aus der scorpion.und beim sonnenaufgang daugt ma des x am himmel :Wink:

----------


## HEAVYDUTY

Die Konsumgeile Jugend würden warscheinlich einige dazu sagen....hunderte von euros ausgeben für irgendwelche Kameras um Insekten und Blumen zu Fotografieren.

----------


## Pethem

Da geb ich dir völlig recht!

Das einzig wahre ist es 1000te Euro fürs Fitness studio auszugeben um auszuschaun wie Schwarzenegger.

----------


## HEAVYDUTY

Scheiss auf den Arnold! Aber am besten ist immer noch 5000 euro für ein Fahrrad auszugeben um sich dann hier gegenseitig anzumachen welche Gabel oder Bremse besser ist. Nicht zu vergessen der Lenkwinkel... und ganz wichtig, passen die Pedalen farblich zur Hinterradnabe.
Ach ja, hätt ich fast vergessen, eine Titanfeder braucht der heutige 15 jährige natürlich auch noch (um schnell zu sein)!
Prost.

----------


## Pethem

herst kanns dir ned egal sein was wer mit seinem geld macht?

und wenn einige technik verliebt sind und unmengen für ihre bike ausgeben oder in ihre kameras dann ist das deren sache.
hätt ich selber die kohle würd ichs nicht viel anders machen, aber es hat halt im leben seine eigenen prioritäten.
auch was das finanzielle betrifft, und ich bin sicher nicht der einzige der als unnötig und fast schon peinlich siehst das manche leute sich ins fitness studio begeben um sich dort aufzublasen trotzdem reibt dir das keiner unter die nase. also zeig ein bisschen mehr toleranz.

prost

----------


## DH-Rooky

Wollts ihr zwei eure Diskussion leicht im Testboard fortsetzen. Der Thread is für Fotos da und wems ned gfoit, der muß ja ned anschaun.
Oiso wer kane Fotos postet, RUHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!

----------


## st´ip

warn auch wieder mal fotos machen...

----------


## st´ip

nr.2

----------


## st´ip

nr.3

----------


## st´ip

nr.4

----------


## smelboe

sehr feine bilder!, st'ip

----------


## klamsi

jap schöne bilder  

mfg

----------


## Pethem

herst stiffler scheiss aufs radln und werd künstler! 
sehr feine bilder will ich damit sagen

----------


## Nuke

Kann mich dem Pethemnur anschließen.
Sehr elegant.. sauber, ästhetisch..
Einfach schön anzuschauen - hast noch mehr solche Bilder?

----------


## klamsi

geh pethem als künstler verdient ma ja nix da is a als dh bessser dran   

na san echt fein kan mi nur anschliesen das ma mehr seng woin 

mfg

----------


## st´ip

hehe danke an alle!!! werden jetzt eh öfter solche fotos machen! i halt euch am laufenden!
und ohne so coole models gangads natürlich a net

----------


## Poison :)

saufeine fotos

----------


## pAz

schön

----------


## thomas_b

schöne Bilder aus dem Alltag??

dass war mein altag @august hehe

23.08.2005
tom.gzserver.net/php_gal/inde...005-08/&img=22

20.08.2005
tom.gzserver.net/php_gal/inde...005-08/&img=19

15.08.2005
tom.gzserver.net/php_gal/inde...005-08/&img=14

09.08.2005
tom.gzserver.net/php_gal/inde...2005-08/&img=8

07.08.2005
tom.gzserver.net/php_gal/inde...2005-08/&img=6

05.,08.2005
tom.gzserver.net/php_gal/inde...2005-08/&img=4

03.08.2005
tom.gzserver.net/php_gal/inde...2005-08/&img=2


usw

----------


## thomas_b

und weil ich gras seh dass das hie rjemand schreibt..blende meistens 
1,2 oder 1,4 ISO 50
verschlusszeit k.A. ggg

----------


## rembox

www.sport-munk.de/WN/IMG/050829IMG0048.JPG

----------


## pAz

du?

----------


## rembox

mhm

----------


## smelboe

in der nähe von schladming

----------


## Martix

geiles bild!

----------


## pAz

sehr schönes bild

----------


## smelboe

thx 

hier noch ein bild, irgendwo in der gosse dublins

----------


## Dirty Rider

Hab ich heute Abend gemacht, mit der Lumix FZ20 und im manuellen Modus

Iso 200
F 3,7 + 1/125

Glaub diese Werte waren es, was die beiden unteren betrifft. Dann noch nen 2x optischen Zoom drinne gehabt.

Was empfehlt ihr mir für die Zukunft bei so Bilder zu beachten, was hätte ich besser machen können?

----------


## dermo

coole bilder, werd in ein paar Tagen auch ein paar schoene reinstellen

----------


## dita

schon wieder ein "feind"-bild für mich   aber schön

----------


## Dirty Rider

meinst die biene als feind oder das foto ansich?

----------


## dita

maja!

----------


## Dirty Rider

die tut dir eh nix, sie war voll beschäftig und schwer bepackt  und ist von einer zur andren blüte geflogen...

----------


## gecko

#Hey... sagt mal macht ihr alle eure Fotos digital???
Bei mir werden die eignentlich nicht so toll!
Also mal ne frage an alle: Analog oder Digital 

Nr 1. Mein eigenbau Fliegerzeug... passt da zwar nicht her aber muss auch mal gezeigt werden

----------


## gecko

Nr 2.

----------


## gecko

Nr 3.

Mal schaun vieleicht  geb ich ein paar rein die mit meiner Analogen spiegelreflex gmacht worden sind weil die Digitalen gfalln ma alle nicht 

mfg Gecko

----------


## Dirty Rider

sagen wir mal so...mit einer gscheiten digitalen...

----------


## gecko

die hab ich ja aber die bilder haben nicht das gewisse etwas!
sorry für die schlechte qualität... mein scanner

----------


## gecko

n blümschn

----------


## gecko

winterimpression

----------


## gecko

mein moped

----------


## gecko

jooo... was auch immer

----------


## gecko

sory noch mal aber der scanner is nicht mehr der neueste deshalb is auch die qualität voll scheisse


gecko

----------


## EasyRider

hab nen ähnliches problem wie du
fotografier nur mehr mit meiner analogen nur hab ich gar kein scanner

wenns ganz viel not am mann is fotografier ich die bilder aber einfach mit meiner unserer digicam ab
mitunter siehst echt nich übel aus

----------


## Old Anonym

tja ich mein ich hab das problem nicht das es an kameras mangeld (2 analoge 2 digitale und ein camcorder) aber ich hasse digicams    warum hab ich dann überhaupt 2???
wegen am einscannen: wenn ich meine Fotos digital in hoher qualität haben will dann schick ich sie zu nem Fotograf und der brennt sie auf ne CD!  wow!!! 

gecko

----------


## Dirty Rider

wieso hasst du digicams?

----------


## gecko

weiss nicht... sag mas mal so: wieviele Fotos kannst du zB mit einer Batterieladung mit deiner Digicam machen?? ICh nehme mal an so um die 40.
Ich schaff mit meiner spiegelreflexkamera mindestens 576 Bilder mit Blitz (steht in der anleitung bei mir wars glaub ich sogar ein Film mehr) und 864   ohne! Und das ist viel... denk ich mal  

2. denk ich mir mal wenn alle Digital fotografieren  würde ein ganzer Wirtschaftszweig untergehen! (Fotografen...etc)

3. Bekommst du mit keiner noch so teuren und tollen digicam die Bildqualität eines 35mm Files zusammen 

Ich will jetzt niemanden Kritisieren wenn er Digital Fotografiert  is ja auch seine entscheidung!

Gecko

----------


## Dirty Rider

Es gibt auch digitale Spiegelreflexkameras 

Ich hab 4 Akkus...und mit einem schaff ich locker 350 Bilder, woeb ich mich eh frage was es bringt wieviel ein Akku schafft, deckel auf un wechseln fertig...dauert keine 5 sekunden...noch dazu fotografier ich nun alles im manuellen Modus, womit man schon etwas arbeiten muss um gscheite Bilder zu bekommen, net nur drauf los knipsen und ich behaupte auch mal das eine DSLR besser ist als eine SLR 

Wielang heben deine Akkus wenn die Kamera net benötigt wird und ne Woche im Schrank liegt...ich hab Lithium Ionen Akkus und daher auch kein Memoryeffekt 

DSLR/SLR Kameras machen nur dann so gute Fotos, wenn auch das Objektiv und der Fotograf gut sind...sonst kannst es vergessen, was natürlich bei der Digicam auch gilt, jedoch nur das 2.

Wenn ich im TV fotografen sehe dann benutzen da seeeehr viele eine DSLR und keine SLR...denke die SLR kaufen eher nur Leute die keinen PC haben/benutzen...oder nicht das Geld für eine DSLR haben, denn für allen andere spricht eher eine DSLR...

Jeoch hab ich schon weit aus besser Fotos mit meiner Lumix gemacht, wie ich sie schon von EOS und Co. im Intenret gesehn habe...hättest du eine DSLR könntest auch die Bilder hochladen und nicht mehr einscannen...

----------


## gecko

Na gut Ich will jetzt keinen streit anfangen aber irgenwie will es raus  
Denk mal darüber nach warum die fotografen  DSLR ´s benutzen? 
Heutzutage muss es halt schnell gehn die Bilder in ne Zeitung zu bekommen! Und man spart sich viel Geld weil das entwickeln entfällt!  
Und jetzt erklär mir mal wozu man SLR´s gebau hat?! Um genau den ausschnitt den man auf dem Bild haben will auch im sucher hat! oder? Wozu also DSLR´s??? das tut doch jede andere Digi auch oder?



> ich behaupte auch mal das eine DSLR besser ist als eine SLR


  Nein is sie nicht  
Und wozu muss ich die bilder überhaupt hochladen??? Ok ich mein ich tus sowieso aber nötig is es doch nicht! oder? 

gecko

----------


## Dirty Rider

> Um genau den ausschnitt den man auf dem Bild haben will auch im sucher hat! oder? Wozu also DSLR´s??? das tut doch jede andere Digi auch oder?


Versteh ich net wirklich...DSLR oder Kompakt ist wie Tag und Nacht...mit der DSLR machst genau gleich die Fotos wie auch bei der SLR nur das kein Film hast sondern ne Karte und du das ganze im Display anschauen kannst und genau das ist der Vorteil...keine Filmem ehr verschwenden wenn die Fotos net gut geworden sind, DSLR -> gute aussuchen und entwickeln lassen...das ist der Hauptvorteil gegenüber SLR...

----------


## gecko

Aber wozu gibts in der kamera dann ein "komplexes" system mit spiegeln und.. sh*t wie heisst das teil das das licht umleitet???  egal... wieso baut man  nicht einfach ne Digicam im design einer SLR und als sucher ein minidisplay?  
Bei einer Analogen Slr versteh ichs ja aber nicht bei ner Digitalen... oder?

gecko

----------


## Dirty Rider

Wieviel Fotos bekommst auf deine SLR drauf?

DSLR 4GB Speicherkarte und du machst ewig lange Bilder...suchst dir die am PC raus die dir gefallen und lässt sie entwickeln...kein Verlust, keine unnötigen Entwicklungskosten mehr...somit wäre die DSLR wieder besser, nur eben viel teurer.

Rückseite EOS 20D 

P.S. Das analoge Fernsehen z.B. wird bald nimmer sein...

----------


## DH-Rooky

> sh*t wie heisst das teil das das licht umleitet???


Prisma

----------


## gecko

Danke... *g* Prisma.. ha da musst mal von selber draufkommen
N Bild von meiner von hinten   
Is sogar ein Film drinnen... jaaaa genau die braucht so was

----------


## gecko

ajo noch was... wenn die Bilder von meiner woche urlaub kommen  muss ich auch 200 Bilder durchschaun! und ich bekomm sie ja sowieso gratis entwickelt   Dauert halt immer so ne woche aber is gratis

gecko

----------


## Dirty Rider

Kaum zu glauben, aber war.

Dieses Foto ist genau mit  DIESER  Kamera entstanden, hab ich vor paar Monaten gemacht...HP Photosmart 720, 3,3MP ohne irgendwelche Sonderfunktionen...

----------


## Poison :)

sehr schön

----------


## Dirty Rider

jep, dieses foto bringt mich immer zum nachdenken...wie kann eine solche cam so ein gutes foto machen...kein zoom benutzt, kein makromodus oder sonstwas...

----------


## Old Anonym

Hey. Ich find meine, ich nenn sie mal "normaldigicams" auch gar nicht so schlecht! (Ich mag sie nur nicht)
Meine is zwar keine Spiegelreflex aaaber jetz  pass auf: Man kann bei meiner Olympus Digicam alles manuell einstellen (Blende, verschlusszeit,... etc.) was man auch alles so einstellen müssen kann!
Ok sie hat nur 3mega Pixel aber dafür 500€ gekostet! Also muss sie auch wenigstens ein wenig was können. 

gecko

----------


## gecko

sh** ich vergess mich immer einzuloggen...
Ich wars

----------


## Dirty Rider

nuja...der fotograf sollte ebenfalls gut sein und was können...sonst bringt die beste ausrüstung nix

----------


## Old Anonym

Tja ich finde fotografieren kann man nicht lernen... das muss man im Blut habengecko

----------


## gecko

wozu hab ich überhaupt nen benutzernamen?

----------


## Dirty Rider

kann man schon, ich merks das es immer bessere ergebnisse gibt...

www.fotocommunity.de auf gallerie...viel spass...hammergeile bilder...

----------


## gecko

danke kenn ich aber schon... war da schon und hab selbst schon bilder draufgehaut.   Aber danke das du´s erwähnst weil mir is die adresse nicht mehr eingefallen

gecko

----------


## gecko

hey gugg mal da
www.fotocommunity.de/pc/pc/ca...isplay/1032685
Das foddo kenn ich von wo! schau mal hier auf seite 18 und das erste bild von Tom. Die schaun sich echt ähnlich!

----------


## Alex

Zwar nicht selbst fotografiert, aber eine sehr schöne Bergbau-Impression... Zeigenswert find ich

----------


## Pethem

damn!
geniales photo, auch wenns ned grad das qualitativ beste ist

----------


## Alex

Danke! Hab ich ja gut ausgesucht 
Die Qualität WAR besser, musste sie aber runterfahren weils sonst zu groß war   Habs aber zu arg verschlechtert (47 kB oder so), wenn ich Bock hab versuch ichs mal nahe an die Höchstmarke zu tunen und poste es dann noch mal

----------


## Poison :)

www.directupload.net

kannst große bilder posten

----------


## Soulreaper

So, dann gebe ich doch auch einmal ein Foto zum Besten!

Kamera war eine Exilim 750. Leider wurde sie mir bereits nach 2 
Wochen geklaut... 

Hoffe es gefällt,

Gruß Soulreaper

----------


## dita

was habts ihr immer mit da maja????

----------


## Poison :)

1.

----------


## Poison :)

2.

----------


## Poison :)

3.

----------


## Poison :)

4.

----------


## Poison :)

5.

----------


## Poison :)

mir is faaaaad

----------


## kod

Kevin deine Bilder sind mal wieder sehr geil
Hast an guten blick !
Toller Bildauschnitt beim 2ten

super schöne bilder , immer weiter so !

----------


## klamsi

geh jetzt lob den buam doch ned so sunst wird a nu eingebildeter  ....na hast schön gmacht...aber herst du sollst dei kamera a moi mit nach schladming neman ned immer nur bei dir daham photos machen 

mfg

----------


## Martix

das erste gefällt mir!

passender titel wäre wohl "technische romantik" oder "romtantik und/im fernsehen" oder irgendwie so

----------


## Poison :)

da heiko lernt mir jetzt des (sport-) fotographieren...dann mach ma mal wieder pics =)

danke...des erste gfallt mir auch sehr gut!

----------


## KillSwitch

ich sollte wirklich malwieder meine kamera rauskramen! hab zwar weder SLR noch digicam, oder gar eine kreuzung aus beidem, aber das macht ja nüscht!

und fotos wollt ich eh schon lange mal rausgesucht haben! ich bin so vergesslich und hab so wenig zeit! schlimm schlimm!

um noch was zum thema zu sagen: alles sehr schöne fotos!

----------


## Dirty Rider

schöne pics 

aber darfst du denn um die zeit noch draussen sein

----------


## Poison :)

war kurz nach 8....muss erst um halb neun ins bett

----------


## dermo

1.

----------


## dermo

2.

----------


## dermo

3.

----------


## dermo

und amal 4.

----------


## dermo

und 5.

----------


## dermo

schei** samma a bissl zgroß ins web graten, jetzt pixelns "etwas" 

wenn ich ka gipshand hätt würd ich sie nochmal neu reinstellen....

----------


## Habib

nix für ungut aber diese blumen-makro-aufnahmen mit oder ohne bienen und mit oder ohne tau gehn ma schon ein bissl am senkel und find ich können auch nix....

aber sonz...schöööön

----------


## jevgeny

schön gesagt
dachte es geht beim foten um kreativität

----------


## dermo

naja.....dann stell du duch welche rein  
ich hab noch genug verschiedene andere, musst dir keinen sorgen machen

----------


## DH-Rooky

> dachte es geht beim foten um kreativität


quatsch des is wie Downhill, es geht um die beste Ausrüstung

----------


## st´ip

Nix bsonderes...

----------


## st´ip

nr. 2

----------


## Dirty Rider

es ist halt die kunst das foto gut rüber zu bekommen...

----------


## st´ip

wieder a paar neue!

----------


## st´ip

2.

----------


## st´ip

3.

----------


## st´ip

4.

----------


## Poison :)

1+4 traumhaft! =)

sehr schöne bilder!

----------


## st´ip

danke!  bin schon gspannt wann du wieder neue hast!

----------


## klamsi

san wirklich sehr feine pics  

mfg

----------


## Daywalker

a Traum!

----------


## pAz

sehr schön vor allem des 1.

----------


## smelboe

sehr feine pics wie immer

blöde frage aber wie macht man so einen rahmen im photoshop um die bilder?

----------


## st´ip

danke!!!
da öffnest einfach a neue datei in der farbe diesd willst. halt einfach ein bisschen größer als das bild selbst! und dann kopierst das bild auf die nue datei!

----------


## smelboe

thx , gleich ma ausprobieren 

 es geht

----------


## EasyRider

sehr geile bildermit was für ner kamera machst du des?

----------


## kod

in photoshop gibts aber auch eine spezielle rahmen option!
fällt mir nur grad nicht mehr ein wies geht  
probiers mal über "layer style" .. vielleicht..

----------


## st´ip

Danke!! i hab a canon eos 20d

----------


## EasyRider

naja gut des erklärt auch einiges 

na aber motive san ehct urgeil
fett respekt
ich auch mal wieder was was aber gegen hier gezeigtes mächtig abkackt

----------


## EasyRider

nur für den unwahrscheinlichen fall das es jemanden interessiert
erstellt so wie alle meine anderen fotos mit dieser kamera

----------


## exkremento

der hund setzt gleich seinen photoapparat der alten schule in szene, damit das schäbige bild von vorhin nicht ganz so bieder rüberkommt... 
-na jetzt im ernst, ...-ich finde all eure bilder schäbig, nicht nur die vom iesi reiter

----------


## pAz

des foto find i a ned schlecht

foto am gaisberg,im hintergrund salzburg-city

----------


## criz2000

Schöne Bilder Jungs! Da muss ich ja direkt auch mal ein paar hochladen!

1.)

----------


## criz2000

2.)

----------


## criz2000

3.)

----------


## criz2000

4.)

----------


## pAz

des erste und 4. san fein sbg rulez

----------


## dita

stip - bin sehr begeistert. karrierewechsel?

----------


## niZo

also des 4. is ja echt das schönste foto von sbg das ich je gesehen hab. da stinken alle reiseführer ab schätz ich mal  respekt!


da steve is ja sowieso der könig, da braucht man nichts mehr sagen. 

das einzige was mir (vielleicht negativ) auffält ist, das oft der rahmen das bild macht... hm. aber wenns besser ausschaut ist ja eigentlich kein grund dagegen vorhanden...

lg
niko

----------


## st´ip

hehe danke edith! 
aber nein, auf keinen fall ein karrierewechsel! nur ein kleiner nebenverdienst 
@criz: echt geile bilder!!!

----------


## DH-Rooky

Da steve werd a 2. Tom blos, daß er radlfahren konn

----------


## Tyrolens

Kleine Stilleben vom Winter 2004...

----------


## Tyrolens

zweites

----------


## Tyrolens

drittes

----------


## Tyrolens

viertes.


Alle Photos wurden übrigens mit einer 30 Euro Kompaktkamera gemacht...

----------


## Poison :)

fadfad

----------


## Tyrolens

oder so...

----------


## EasyRider

poison: respekt
schaut sehr geil aus 
auch der rest von dir hat ma gut gefallen

tyrolens: auch sehr coole bilder
vor allem das erste find ich ziemlich gut

----------


## Poison :)

danke...werden bald noch paar kommen

----------


## Poison :)

...

----------


## Martix

sehr schöne blume!

----------


## pagey

ja coole blume, hat sogar satellitenempfang

----------


## Martix

hehe, der mim sat empfang war gut 


hier ne winzig kleine fotoshop spielerei. trotzdem eindrucksvoller blick! mir taugt die cam, denn der kopf ist nur ein ganz kleiner bildausschnitt vom gesamten. is sicher nur 1/6 vom gesamtbild. cool

----------


## Martix

hui und eins noch bevor ich mützeln geh...

----------


## st´ip

jo sehr geile bilder @martin und kev!!! 
mir is a fad...

----------


## st´ip

lalalamein 1. bild mit der kamera

----------


## st´ip

fad..

----------


## Dirty Rider

Der Pfeiler ist nicht symetrisch plaziert...hättest die kamera noch ein stück nach unten halten sollen

----------


## st´ip

sollter er auch nicht! brücke sollte größer sein als die spiegelung..blablabla ich weiß ja eh 

hm..jetzt hat mich gerade eine fledermaus in meinem zimmer überrascht!!!

----------


## Daywalker

Ein Fall für BATMAN !!   

PS: Kanns nur immer wieder sagen - super Bilder!!

----------


## st´ip

baum

----------


## Dirty Rider

Hmmm...lass sie doch ihr Geschäft machen, du willst auch net das man dich dabei fotografiert 

Aber geiles Bild...

----------


## st´ip

aber es braucht net sei geschäft in mei zimmer machen! i geh a net zu ihrm nest und kack rein!

----------


## dita

würd allein die schwerkraft nicht zulassen

----------


## Dirty Rider

Wenn doch, dann mach ich davon ein Foto

----------


## DH-Rooky

Hehe ihr hobts sicher a Ratzen und andere Viecher in der Wohnung oder? Studenten

----------


## st´ip

:P na, die war im haus von meine großeltern! bei uns in da studentenbude gibts ganz andere viecher!

----------


## DH-Rooky

> bei uns in da studentenbude gibts ganz andere viecher


brauchst ma nix erzählen i kenn des

----------


## Ronsn

haha und ans vo de viecher hast stani

----------


## Ronsn

so a hab auch wieda welche 

tricolore

----------


## Ronsn

waiting...

----------


## Ronsn

wassertropfen

----------


## st´ip

geile bilder bro!!!!

jo da stani is da anführer der viecher in unserer wohnung!

----------


## Ronsn

danke..aber mit deine könnens halt nu lang ned mithaltn  owa nexte woche mias ma wieda gscheide machen!!

----------


## st´ip

jo nächste wochn geht sicher was! gfrei mi scho!
muss ma jetzt mal a 2. objektiv zulegen (macro oda tele,...)

----------


## smelboe

vom tropfenfoto is ma das noch eingefallen

gemacht mit einer billig unterwasserkamera

----------


## smelboe

langeweile

----------


## gecko

Hab noch mal schnell ein foto gefunden... 
und zwaaar ist das ein Negativ das eingescannt worden ist und dann ca 2 stunden bearbeitet wurde das die farben gut aussehen.
gecko

----------


## Martix

so eins hab ich auch, grad vor 30 min aufgenommen. blumen foten bei nacht ist überhaupt cool - die wirken dann gleich viel besser!

----------


## gecko

hey warum is meine Blümschen weg?  
Die rose is nicht im dunkeln aufgenommen worden und der hintergrund war eigentlich acuh nicht schwarz sondern ein parkettboden... warum der hintergrund schwarz geworden is weiss ich nicht

gecko

----------


## Dirty Rider

Digital vs. Analog SLR

----------


## jevgeny

ja früher waren die fotos ja alle so scheiße  
gottseidank gibts jetzt digi technik damit die bilder mal scharf werden

----------


## Dirty Rider

jo und der daumen auf dem bild ist auch von gestern

----------


## st´ip

mein erster DRI versuch...zwar ka tolles bild, aber es hat funktioniert!

----------


## Dirty Rider

was ist dri?

----------


## st´ip

dynamic range increase. da kann man den kontrastumfang erhöhen in dem man mehr oder weniger die lichter mehrerer gleicher bilder übereinanderlegt

----------


## exkremento

> was ist dri?


dirty rotten imbeciles   
eine polterband aus den anfängen der 80er jahre

----------


## Dirty Rider

so hört sichs an

----------


## exkremento



----------


## EasyRider

hier mal zwei sehr geile dri aufnahmen ausm ibc

find die bilder dermaßen genial

----------


## klamsi

schaut sehr geil aus  

mfg

----------


## st´ip

ja, DRI aufnahmen in da nacht san a traum!! werd i heut a mal probiern!!

----------


## st´ip

extrem geiles DRI!!!

----------


## Martix

is das vom riekmann? bin letztens drauf gekommen das der im DSLR-forum sein unwesen treibt.
ist der im IBC auch noch aktiv? weil im IBC les ich seit jahren nimmer

----------


## EasyRider

st`ip:   richtig geil

@ martix: ka hab nur gewusst das im ibc auch sehr schöne dri aufnahmen rumkullern und hab das schnelle gesucht
wer das jetzt geschossen hat kann ich dir leider nich sagen

----------


## Dirty Rider

wusste garnet das die dort so begabt sind 

schaun aber geil aus so bilder...sollte ne cam geben die das schon so fotografieren kann ohne bearbeiten und übereinander legen

----------


## EasyRider

wär ja fad

----------


## st´ip

anscheinend kommt von fuji sowas! hab i zumindest glesen!

----------


## Joker

dann spiel ich halt auch einmal mit  
da hats übrigens echt so ausgesehen, bild nich nachtbearbeitet...

----------


## Dirty Rider

verdammt...mit welcher cam hast das geschafft...und wer hat den thread auf 4 sterne gesetzt

----------


## exkremento

> und wer hat den thread auf 4 sterne gesetzt


maaai... jetzt hätt ich schon fast mitleid bekommen...
habe alle hebel, die mir zur verfügung standen in bewegung gesetzt, und zack, hast wieder 5 sternchen...  
besser? 

ps:nein, ich habe deinen thread zuerst nicht "abgewertet"

----------


## Dirty Rider

naja...so arg einsetzen hättest dich nun auch net brauchen

----------


## exkremento

> da hats übrigens echt so ausgesehen,


wo genau hats echt so ausgesehen?  
kommt nämlich satt rüber deine fotografie... (photographie? photografie? ..wie is´n richtig?)  
franx stadtaufnahmen haben´s übrigens auch in sich, palmen und meer interessieren mich jedohc wesentlich mehr, als ne stadt in piefsk

----------


## Joker

des war auf so einer "komischen" insel bei indien!OT: habe übrigens grad dein userprofil etwas abändern müssen!

----------


## Dirty Rider

@profil...darauf hab ich schon gewartet, wann es passiert 

Hat ein Canon EOS Besitzer ahnung was die meldung "err99" bedeutet, hab nun öfters gelesen, das sowas auftaucht

----------


## exkremento

> OT: habe übrigens grad dein userprofil etwas abändern müssen!


die sache mit der homepage leuchtet mir vielleicht noch ein.. (auch wenn man zugeben muss, dass sich manch so ein frustrierter kollege nach einer durchzechten nacht, ohne aussicht auf ein sexuelles erlebnis doch noch zuflucht bzw einen "rat" hätte holen können)
warum du mir jedoch meine berufung abgesagt hast, versteh ich ganz und garnicht... (im anbetracht dessen, dass meine biographie nach wie vor aktuell ist... -oder bist etwa nach dem "wahrheitsgehalt" gegangen oder? )

----------


## Joker

das war so im vorbeigehen! Obwohl, na, war nach dem Wahrheitsgehalt, welcher jetzt zu 100% stimmt  

zurück zum thema...

----------


## Dirty Rider

muss sagen der thread hat sehr lange gehalten, bis mal was geschrieben wurde das net hier her gehört

----------


## Poison :)

fad

----------


## smelboe

ebenfalls südlich von indien - malediven

----------


## gecko

Hey 
@ Dirt... Mein Blümschen is scharf... zumindest am negativ. aber scann mal ein 35mm grosses teil ein und vergrösers auf das 10 fache... Analog muss siegen!!  
gecko

----------


## mafa

grade eben von meinem balkon aus, mit der richtigen camera sicher ein schönes motiv

----------


## mafa

und nocheinmal von meinem balkon aus

----------


## Dirty Rider

> mit der richtigen camera sicher ein schönes motiv


jo...da sieht man schon ein mehr oder weniger stärkeres bildrauschen...aber das motiv ansich schaut super aus...

----------


## mafa

hui, da hab ich noch ein besseres

----------


## mafa

> jo...da sieht man schon ein mehr oder weniger stärkeres bildrauschen...aber das motiv ansich schaut super aus...


is auch mit meiner ixus 2 gemacht, da darf rauschen

----------


## Dirty Rider

hehe...hats eh bei meiner alten hp auch immer...doch da hats noch net so gejuckt

----------


## Martix

war heute das erste mal mit einem stativ unterwegs. bin erstaunt wie schwer es ist ein scharfes foto auch mit stativ zu machen 

naja, hier die pics die mir am besten gefallen.

----------


## Martix

milleniumtower

----------


## Martix

milleniumtower nochmal

----------


## Dirty Rider

hey geil...du hast nen hausboot

----------


## st´ip

an alle: geile fotos!!! @martin: ja is auch mit stativ extrem schwer..drum wundere ich mich dass manche fotos (z.b. in der fotocommunity galerie) so extrem scharf sind! könnte das von den objektiven abhängen? oder eine spezielle bearbeitung im ps?

----------


## st´ip

von gestern..

----------


## st´ip

untergang

----------


## st´ip

traun

----------


## st´ip

schilf

----------


## st´ip

himmel

----------


## st´ip

PLus City ---copyright by Reek!!!

----------


## Ronsn

pflanze

----------


## Ronsn

spider
foto hat da st´ip gmacht! i habs dann nur bearbeitet

----------


## Fünsee

sehr schöne fotos

----------


## Haiflyer

ruhe

----------


## st´ip

nicht gerade sehr ruhig

----------


## Dirty Rider

sooo...nun mal 3 fotos mit der eos 20d...alles im manuellen modus...bin zufrieden fürs 1. mal...hab 120 pics gemacht und sind 5 stück davon unscharf geworden...

----------


## smelboe

sieht aus wie ein paar szenen aus Herr der Ringe.

find ich zumindest

----------


## Dirty Rider

2.

----------


## Dirty Rider

3.

----------


## Haiflyer

bis aufsletzte sehr geil.

----------


## Dirty Rider

jo die katze hat grade so rumgeposed, daher hab ich paar fotos gemacht 

die blüte gfällt mir ma besten...hintergrund ist dunkel und die blüte leuchtet in ihrer farbe...was fürs 1. mal gut ist wie ich finde...geht sicher besser

----------


## Haiflyer

nene des herr der ringe style bild is geiler

----------


## Dirty Rider

soll ich auch kurz in wald gehn

----------


## Joker

ich würd lieber ins meer gehen

----------


## baxstar

cote d'azur vor einer woche...

----------


## baxstar

urlaubsbekanntschaft...

----------


## baxstar

...

----------


## baxstar

baum...

----------


## Ronsn

mein erster DRI - Versuch

----------


## Ronsn

Autospuren...

----------


## klamsi

schaut a geil aus !

mfg

----------


## Ronsn

danke..aber mir gfallt irgendwas dran nu ned  weiß aber nu ned genau was  

aber vom st'ip kumt nacha a extrem geiles DRI

----------


## st´ip

so jetzt a paar von mir...so ganz zufrieden bin i nu net, aber es is halt a spielerei!

----------


## st´ip

bahnhof

----------


## st´ip

brucknerhaus

----------


## st´ip

blablaa

----------


## st´ip

noch eins

----------


## niZo

des min brucknerhaus is a traum. wobei des geilste motiv des is was da reek gmacht hat. ein blau erleuchtetes haus. geil =)

lg
niko

----------


## v1per

des kann noch ganz andre farben :P

----------


## niZo

hehe unser cineplexx kann auch einige! aber nicht so schön irgendwie, weil da ned alles leuchtet, sondern des wird nur von unten angestrahlt. für arme halt =)

lg
niko

----------


## Martix

müllverbrennungsanlage in spittelau werd ich als nächstes in angriff nehmen! schaut sicher auch geil aus

nur fürcht ich das die farben sich zu langsam ändern um es festzuhalten per cam.

----------


## Dirty Rider

ihr solltet mal die allianz arena fotografieren am abend

----------


## DH-Rooky

da werdens von Wien aus bissal Schwierigkeiten haben 
Ausserdem schaut die eigentlich ziemlich unspektakulär aus

----------


## Dirty Rider

trotzdem einzigartig...

----------


## DH-Rooky

ich müsst im Prinzip nur aufs Dach gehn für a Foto wenn ich a Cam hätt

----------


## niZo

jo ich denk vom U6 bahnsteig oben den turm von der müllverbrennungsanlage links im bild mit und rechts im hintergrund die WU bei nacht wär prädestiniert für so ein DRI! oder in die andere Richtung fotographiert wenn im hintergrund grad eine innen hell erleutete U6 vorbeifährt...

lg
niko

----------


## jevgeny

die bewegen sich aber

----------


## niZo

stimmt. gefinkelte teile!

----------


## Martix

chr chr chr

ich werd schwuuuul! aber sind das nicht schöne augen?

----------


## jevgeny

fettes emo foto  
kannst gleich auf myspace.com geben

----------


## v1per

haha da huba

----------


## st´ip

vom urlaub

----------


## harttail rider

das bild find cih echt mal voll geil!!!

----------


## st´ip

danke! 
See in Frankreich..

----------


## Dirty Rider

hmmm...irgendwas hat es aber...

----------


## st´ip

sträucher halt  aber der dunkle himmel macht si gut!
schwarz weiss..

----------


## Dirty Rider

des ist bei mir aufm balkoon 

jedenfalls war voher mal die sonne da und ich hab neue bilder, doch der akku ging leer und nun kann ich erstmal net runterladen...hoffe sie sind was geworden..

----------


## Dirty Rider

das hat auch etwas...

----------


## Bergabradfahrer

jetzt muss ich auch mal:

Licht

----------


## Bergabradfahrer

Tropfen

----------


## Bergabradfahrer

Schatten

Was haltet ihr von den Bildern(wers in größer ham will muss es sagen)?

----------


## • 26Zoll.com •

Für a aktuelle Gschicht von mir.

----------


## DH-Rooky

Is das der Hardcore-XC-Wastl?

----------


## • 26Zoll.com •

Richtig erkannt

----------


## Dirty Rider

leider noch nicht von mir, aber...naja seht selbst...

muss mir nen makro kaufen...unbedingt!

----------


## Martix

fescher bart

----------


## Dirty Rider

*looooooool*

de ist mir noch garnet aufgefallen

----------


## Dirty Rider

so hab eben 2 bildausschnitte aus 2 bildern heraus geschnitten 

etwas nachgeschärft...

erstes

----------


## Dirty Rider

zweites

----------


## Dirty Rider

hab noch schnell was gemacht...

originalbild

----------


## Dirty Rider

ausschnitt davon...gedreht und leicht nachgeschärft... 

Ich merke nen deutlichen Unterschied bei dieser bearbeitung, im vergleich 20D und meiner alten FZ20 Fotos...bekomm so bilder von der lumix kaum so gut hin...hohes rauschen...

----------


## Dirty Rider

eben im garten...

----------


## Dirty Rider

als auschnitt

----------


## Dirty Rider

biene original...

----------


## Dirty Rider

ausschnitt...leicht nachgeschärft...

----------


## Timo

mene chillt aba am besten

----------


## Timo

Nr .: 2

N
a
t

----------


## Tyrolens

Heute am Berg:

----------


## Tyrolens

herbstlich

----------


## Tyrolens

noch herbstlicher

----------


## Tyrolens

und einsam

----------


## Tyrolens

selbst die Bauwerke passen - alpenländischer Baustil, wie es sich gehört

----------


## Tyrolens

Und die Natur hat den Tisch mehr als dick gedeckt

----------


## Dirty Rider

mein erstes colorkey foto

----------


## Bergabradfahrer

@Tyrolens:so musses sein 
Wo issn des ungefär?

----------


## Ronsn

des colourkey foto gfallt ma gut! i würds allerdings um 90° drehen

----------


## • 26Zoll.com •

I glaub in unseren Wäldern spukts

----------


## Tyrolens

Edison läßt grüßen.

----------


## Tyrolens

Des is circa bei mir daheim um's Eck. Also circa Innsbruck +/- 15 km.

----------


## Dirty Rider

Des Foto ist aber so aufgenommen, ist Absicht

----------


## Dirty Rider

leider zu spät...

----------


## Dirty Rider

im sonnenlicht...

----------


## Dirty Rider

engelstrompete

----------


## JackTheRipper

ich hab plötzlich lust auf tee

----------


## Dirty Rider

des ding steht bei uns hinterm haus

----------


## exkremento

engelstrompetentee ist aber ganz und garnicht weiterzuempfehlen...
1: kann man es nicht dosieren, da der wirkstoff der pflanze nicht von ihrer menge abhängt
2: bringt sich der turn nicht viel, da man sich ohnehin an nix erinnern kann, bzw
3: besteht nihct eine geringe gefahr, dass man sich am näxten tag in der geschlossenen abteilung der örtlichen nervenklinik wiederfindet... und
4: habe ich ein paar bekanntschaften, denen es noch jahre nach dem konsum anzumerken ist, dass man die finger von etwaigen nachtschattengewäxen lassen sollte...

----------


## Dirty Rider

selber schuld...nun aber zum thema...

----------


## JackTheRipper

hab da auch scho lustige gschichteln ghört. von wegen nackt durch die gossen salzburgs rennen nach so am tee, usw. is sicha ned gonz gsund.

----------


## Pethem

> von wegen nackt durch die gossen salzburgs rennen nach so am tee


das krieg ich aber nach einer halben kistn bier auch leicht zamm  

@ rotzi ganz toll

----------


## exkremento

> das krieg ich aber nach einer halben kistn bier auch leicht zamm


und da prahlst du auch noch damit rum?

----------


## Pethem

is ja nix verkehrt dran.
ich finds lustig

----------


## Bad_Moon

die spuren des alkohols

----------


## Pethem

Zur not mach ich das auch nüchtern.

----------


## matsche

Mal n paar Bildchen von mir. 


Finnische Sonnenuntergänge sind halt immer noch die schönsten.. 




Finde, das Bild strahlt irgendwie Ruhe aus..






Auch in Finnland entstanden.



So, reicht dann auch erstmal. Kritik ist erwünscht!

----------


## Nuke

Sehr nette Fotos!Wirklich..mit welcher Kamera hast du die Aufnahmen gemacht?

----------


## Dirty Rider

Sehr nette Fotos...besonders das letzte. Da fehlen jetzt nur noch 2-3 nackte Mädels die dort baden, dann wäre es perfekt

----------


## pAz

warum so bescheiden 

wie wärs mit am ganzen rudel?

----------


## Dirty Rider

man(N) sollte doch noch die übersicht haben

----------


## pAz

die verliert man(N) (  ) doch ned bei 2-3

----------


## Dirty Rider

hmmm kommt drauf an...ist eine geil und die andren beiden fett, dann ist es kein thema...sehen alle 3 aus wie men avater, dann würde das foto net zustande kommen...höchstens dann von jemand andrem mit mir im wasser drauf

----------


## pAz

> mit mir im wasser drauf


 

bist auch schwer verliebt?dann könnts klappen

----------


## DH-Rooky

> höchstens dann von jemand andrem mit mir im wasser drauf


dann laufen die Mädels ja alle weg, wer will denn das Foto sehn?

----------


## matsche

Danke für die positive Resonanz 
War dort aber eigentlich noch viel schöne als es auf den Fotos rüberkommt.  
Aufnahmen sind allesamt mit einer Sony DSC-P8 (digitale Kompakte aus dem Jahre 2003 gemacht. Finde, dass die schon ganz gute Bilder macht. Nur wenn's um Schnelligkeit geht ist sie nicht mehr die aktuellste. Kommt aber vielleicht bald was digitales "verspiegeltes" 

Grüße, Matze

----------


## Dirty Rider

gestern Abend...

----------


## Dirty Rider

wie schön doch die nacht sein kann 

Mit Stativ eben aufm Balkoon...

ISO 400
Blende: F 7,1
Belicht. 13sek.
Brennweite 18mm

----------


## andi

canon a1
30 jahre alt

----------


## andi

.

----------


## andi

ixus500

----------


## andi

stopp

----------


## Dirty Rider

was ist das 3. bild?

----------


## andi

baum

----------


## rembox

sorri aba deine bilder sind alle gähnend langweilig, mags jetz an der cam oda an deiner -nicht kreativität- liegen sei mal dahin gestellt.

----------


## andi

maja

----------


## Dirty Rider

besser als keine posten und nur dumm daher reden

----------


## andi

eis

----------


## andi

extra für dich zum einpennen

----------


## Dirty Rider

ne maja hb ich auch..bildausschnitt...

----------


## andi

hab ich des jetzt eigentlich richtig mitbekommen das sdu dir eine 20d gekauft hast?

----------


## rembox

oh entschuldigung der herr, hat man hier keine berechtigung kritik zu äussern wenn man nicht unmittelbar in selbigem post ein bild hinzufügt? Leider habe ich schon tolle langweilige super photos gepostet 

nur langsam werden blumen und bienen und sonnenuntergänge und himmel mit wolken oder dumme sonnenspielereien echt langweilig. 

kreativität sollte man schon haben, zumindest wüsste ich mit sone arschteuren camera mehr anzufangen (wie schon getestet ^^ aber hier wahrscheinlich nie veröffentlicht)

so genug des sinnlosen gelabers eines nicht-berechtigtem anti sympatie users

----------


## Dirty Rider

jep das habe ich...bin morgen eine woche stolzer besitzer und habe es bis jetzt nicht bereut...und 1400 fotos gingen auch schon drauf...hehe. bei der schnelligkeit macht man locker mal 10 bilder anstatt nur 2-3... 

@ wutz...nur ich darf kritisieren  aber weist...was sollen wir posten, nippel darf man ja net -> aktfotos

----------


## rembox

hohoho dann mussu dir bald son neues ding kaufen  das teil was beim knipsen verschleist und arsch teuer is... verschluss, blende? irgendwas im objektiv ach weiss der geier -.-

naja lol ich hab noch nie aktpix gemacht, davon war auch nie die rede...es gibt aber noch ein paar andere lustig anzusehende dinge ausser wolken himmel und die blumen unserer erde. Im winter werden , so hoffe ich doch mal, ein paar schöne pix gemacht.

----------


## Dirty Rider

die mindest betriebstemperatur liegt aber bei 0° somit kommt die camim winter net zum einsatz *lol* 

was soll wo verschleissen?

willst du mein 1. aktfotomodel werden *wääh*

----------


## rembox

ne aber du kannst ja mal kommen wenn ich für calvin klein modell stehe :P muahah

and now

----------


## dita

gestern beim heimkommen vom biken...

----------


## dita

... und das steinerne meer hatte a "haubn" auf

----------


## st´ip

sehr schöne bilder von allen!!! 
hab auch wieder a paar gmacht...

----------


## st´ip

parkhaus!

----------


## st´ip

kreisverkehr

----------


## st´ip

.......

----------


## klamsi

der kreisverkehr schaut guat aus...schaut wam ma so vorbeifahrt ned so genial aus 

feine pics wie immer 

mfg

----------


## dita

blöde frage - woran liegts, dass sobald das licht schlechter ist, meine fotos so "griasslad" werden... bei sonnenschein top quali - bei schatten/wolken grausliche körnung...

----------


## • 26Zoll.com •

Des liegt eindeutig am Wetter!

----------


## st´ip

des liegt wahrscheinlich darad dass die kamera automatisch (wennsd mit Automatik fotografierst) an höheren ISO wert nimmt!------körnung (besonders bei schwarz und grau)
tipp: wenns dunkel wird im manuellen modus fotografieren und an niedrigen iso wert nehmen (100) und ein stativ verwenden!

----------


## st´ip

aber die körnung is eh immer ein problem! hat wer an tipp oda a methode wie man das im photoshop ändern kann?

----------


## st´ip

fliega

----------


## dita

gusch bua! trau di du ham!!!

----------


## Ronsn

hab a wieda mal ans!

----------


## gecko

Auchn Fliegazeug

----------


## gecko

n kamel

----------


## gecko

uuund noch eins

----------


## gecko

n türmchen

----------


## gecko

und jetzt n letztes

----------


## Bad_Moon

die kamele (schreibt man das so?) find ich sau geil und schön fotografiert !

----------


## gecko

Dieses saukamel hat mir mein ganzes gesicht abgeschleckt! wäääh *ekel*

----------


## st´ip

haha find das erste kamel extrem gut!

----------


## Martix

coole fotos steve!

gecko, das ertse kamel is geil  
sollte vielleicht mal zum zahnarzt schaun...


hab grad maturareisefotos angesehn. net perfekt aber auch net schlecht

----------


## Martix

auf dieses bin ich besonders stolz. 
um 3 in der früh beim pinkeln entdeckt und gleich abgelichtet!

----------


## Fünsee

das braucht balance!!!

----------


## Ronsn

Herbsttag

----------


## Ronsn

finds arg um wieviel ma ein foto am pc verbessern kann. foto is vom steve gmacht wordn und i habs dann nachbearbeitet (2. pic).

original

----------


## Ronsn

bearbeitet!

----------


## Timo

gfallt ma des original aba besser =)

sehr schöne fotos machts ihr da =)

N
a
t

----------


## Ronsn

ja es is scho a bissal zviel  des find eh i a! aber i kenn mi jo ned so gut aus..alles übungssache

----------


## st´ip

war grad a weng draussen und hab unter anderen das gemacht:

----------


## Poison :)

is des ein DRI?

----------


## st´ip

ja,dri aus 4 bildern...muss aber wahrscheinlich nochmal machen und eines weglassen, weils am rechten steg a bissi unscharf is, weil die brücke auf der das stativ gstanden is ein wenig gewackelt hat..

----------


## pagey

häähh arschgeil aber wos is des ?

----------


## Poison :)

saugeiles bild...respekt   

hau mich aufs ohr....morgen chillout,seas

----------


## st´ip

danke  
des is die Murinsel! is gebaut worden wie graz die kulturhauptstadt war...is glaub i a cafe drin!

----------


## Tom

Schreib mal die EXIFs damit ma was lernen können

----------


## st´ip

oh des is ja a ehre für mi! 
aber was san exifs??? *g*

----------


## niZo

solangst a tausendneinzger hast is alles kein problem  

geiles bild!

----------


## st´ip

muahahaha jo, i habs mim 1090er dann vor ort glei ausdruckt a

----------


## gecko

Ich weiss jetzt nciht ob wir die schon mal hatten

----------


## gecko

nr 2

----------


## gecko

sorry wenn die qualität nich so toll ist aber die sind alle frisch ausm scanner

----------


## gecko

nr 4

----------


## gecko

nr 5

----------


## gecko

*gg* die guten alten zeiten.
schade das des mim auto nicht mehr geht

----------


## gecko

das schaut aufm papier viiiiel besser aus als so schiach am Pc

----------


## Lewer

so ich hab das bild genau so auf der eurobike gemacht, also nix ps oder irgendwelche bildbearbeitung, ich find das schaut echt geil aus...also der effekt...naja was meint ihr ?

----------


## gecko

doppelbelichtung oder spiegelung in nem schaufenster?

----------


## Schorsch629

Aufgenommen mit einer kodak einwegkamera in leogang

----------


## gecko

man merkt das es eine einwegkamera war

----------


## Dirty Rider

Hmmm...eigentlich keine Bikepics in diesem Thread...noch dazu passt es qualitativ net ganz her

----------


## Martix

nix für ungut gecko aber du postest deine pics alle doppelt und dreifach!

----------


## Schorsch629

Ok, sorry....hab erst jetzt gesehen das dass ein allgemeiner qualitätsthread ist...dann werd ich mal die guten pics auspacken

----------


## Schorsch629

letzte jahr in tasmanien

----------


## Schorsch629

ein leuchtturm

----------


## Schorsch629

und ein sonnenuntergang

----------


## Schorsch629

letzte strahlen....

----------


## rembox

langweilig

----------


## Dirty Rider

volldepp...ruhe wenn keine ahnung hast...was willst denn du für fotos sehen, wenn man fragen darf...

----------


## rembox

die letzen von reek st´ip und martix ( bis auf das mit dem bier) find ich sehr geil. sowas  zb.

nich so langweiliger unkreativer scheiss den man auch mit ner 50 euro cam machen kann (obwohl das nich der ausschlagebende grund für gute bilder sein sollte)

und zügel dich mal ein bissl  einfach so leute beleidigen tzah

----------


## Lewer

doppelbeleuchtung oder spiegelung im schaufenster...



nix von beidem... er is mir einfach so durchs bild gelaufen und ich bin mehr erschrocken als alles andere und hab dann aus dem affekt abgedrückt, find halt dass es echt geil ausschaut.


weil man muss sagen ich hab nich die grosse ahnung vom fotografieren, find aber die bilder echt geil die einige hier machen. werd auch mal bissle mehr üben und dann kommt das schon. ich schau ma nach was ich noch so aufm rechner hab.

----------


## gecko

@matrix 
wo hatten wir die pix schon mal? ich hab jetzt geschaut und hab sie nicht gefunden!

----------


## Dirty Rider

Es kommt drauf an wie du das Foto gestaltest...geh mal in ein DSLR Forum und schau dir die Bilder an...dort gibts auch Fotos wie den Leuchtturm und wenn du den gut ins Bild bringts dann hast auch ein gutes Foto...wo man eben etwas Ahnung haben muss, für einen ders net hat, siehst langweilig und normnal aus.

----------


## Dirty Rider

Bin nächste Woche ab Donnerstag in Hamburg und werd sicher genug Fotos mitbringen...

----------


## rembox

die kunst sollte es sein, den laien zu verzaubern.

denk mal drüber nach

----------


## smelboe

www.directupload.net/show/d/474/77HN2T2K.jpg

----------


## rembox

das bild is geil

----------


## gecko

hey leutz
Ich hätt ne frage.. und zwar: Ich hab gerade nen tesla Trafo bei mir daheim gefunden, nicht grossartiges aber er schaft so um die 40000-50000Volt  (Hab eh schon eine abbekommen und das tut sooooo höllisch weh!!!)  
Also hat jemand von euch ne idee wie ich mit dem ding ein richtig schönes foto machen kann? (Hab ihn schon an ne glühbirne angeschlossen und die Blitze beobachtet und dann haben die scheiss dinger mir das glas on der birne durchgeschmolzen  )... vorschläge?

----------


## rembox

willst du n bild von den blitzen oder vom transf.?

naja....kannst dir ja blitze machen... weiss nicht wie du ihn aufgebaut hast, aber   theoretisch (und auch praktisch) müsstest du ja n sender und auch n empfänger für die blitze haben , oda?

wiviel wicklungen hat deine spule? mach mal bilder ^^

ps... ozon richt geil  der tesla von nem kumpel hat mein arm für n ganzen tag gelähmt haha war das scheisse xD

----------


## gecko

*g* ich denk mal schon von den blitzen nur halt in kreativer form!
DU ich hab leider keine ahnung wie viele wicklungen, die is von ner plasmakugel und eingeschweisst in plastik! Aber ich werd jetz amal in nen keller gehn und versuchen ne spule  anzuhängen bzw trafo!
 Siehst ich hatte nur ne verbrennung

----------


## gecko

und von ozon bekomm ich nur kopfweh

----------


## Ronsn

naja i würds bei am dunklen hintergrund probiern und halt lang belichten damitst einige blitze auf ein foto bringst. einfach a bisschen herumprobieren!

----------


## klamsi

hahaha ihr sats drauf  .....hab gar ned gwusst das photografieren so gfährlich is   i glaub i greif nimma so schnö zu am photoaparat 

...probierst halt a bissi herum kriegst sicha was feines zam 

mfg

----------


## gecko

sooo nach 3facher Elektroschocktherapie hab ich beschlossen ein bissal radln zu gehn und dann amch ich photos

----------


## rembox

naja dann kann die spule nich so grossartig sein 

hät ich da 3mal reingefasst wär ich propably tot gewesen. das is schon ein etwas grösseres modell... weiss jetz auch nich wieviel wicklungen die hat...das papprohr wo der ca 1mm durchmesser CU-draht drum is is ca 70 cm lang bzw hoch....also da kommt schon was zusammen

----------


## gecko

na is mir schon klar das es grössere auch gibt aber für den normalen hausgebrauch  reicht diese auch

----------


## st´ip

bei uns am see

----------


## dermo

nette gegend, schönes bild!

----------


## st´ip

parkhouse

----------


## dermo

hey lässig +g+
da bin i abends beim Fortgehn scho oft vorbeigschländert  

PS.: vo mir kommen a bald mal wieder a paar fotos.

----------


## st´ip

frankreich urlaub

----------


## JackTheRipper

> ps... ozon richt geil


zum glück ist pures ozon ja auch soooo gsund :Wink:  
wundert mi ned das ma kopfweh bekommt davon.

@gecko: wieso willst die teslaspule an einen trafo hängen??? willst die 40.000 volt wieder verringern? auserdem würd ich gern mal den trafo sehn der für 40KV eingangsspannung ausgelegt is. is ned so was hausübliches. also so erzeugst sicha kan blitz. bau dir eine halterung am besten aus kunststoff und montier zwei metallstangen oder drähte vertikal daran. am besten so das eine(r) beweglich ist und du den abstand verändern kannst. bei der richtigen entfernung der beiden stangen zueinander sollten blitze überschlagen. vorher musst die spule natürlich an die drähte oder stangen anschließen. 
so sollts funzen.

----------


## st´ip

und noch eines!

----------


## Schorsch629

Vollmond hastig eingefangen

----------


## Wohli

@Steve: Geiles Photo vom Parkhaus!
@Lucky7: ned vorbeigehen, reinsetzen

----------


## rembox

naja dafür baut man ja son ding, da muss man wohl nich erklären wie man die blitze macht.

ich mach evt mal n paar photos von unserem...wenn er noch lebt, oma hat geschimpft  da is das licht immer ausgegangen bzw hat in der ganzen nachbarschaft geflackert....

jaja die bösen buben und die physik xD

ps... st'ip muss dir echt gratulieren, abgesehen davon das du ne pipi feine cam hast und sicher viel zeit in die bilder steckst, sind die wirklich vortrefflich gemacht! hast mein respekt!!!

----------


## dermo

lol, wohli, da hast recht

----------


## Martix

@st'ip: das frankreich foto is wööööt! und auch das mit den wolken und den sonnenstrahlen kann einiges!

@ schorsch: geiles foto mit genialer spiegelung!!!

----------


## gecko

ich find den see geil!

Ich wollt des ding ncht an nen trafo hängen sondern an ne spule  (selbstinduktion einer spule)  um vieleicht die spannung ein bissal raufzutreiben! hab das ding dann in den schraubstock eingesannt und das feuerwerk is losgegangen! zwar nicht sonderlich stärker aber viel lauter und heller   
Jetzt weiß ich wenigstens was als nächstes gebastelt wird *g*
Hoch lebe tesla   

Ajo hab vergessen: Das frankreich Foto is geil

----------


## st´ip

danke 
und...noch eins!

----------


## jürGEN

ich glaub da hatte jemand die selbe idee

www.fotografie.at/thread.php?threadid=2291&sid=

----------


## st´ip

penner

----------


## Pethem

Org

in dein photo davon hab ich mich übrinx verliebt stiffler 
habs glei abspeichern müssen.
funktioniert das mit dem DRI auch mit Analogen?
Sprich 4 Belichtungszeiten und dann einscannen und übereinander legen?

----------


## st´ip

Hehe, danke!! 
ja wird sicher mit analogen auch funktionieren!!!kann ma übrigens mit sovielen bildern machen wie man will!

----------


## Wastl

rat mal was ich als dektophintergrund hab

----------


## Pethem

Ein Bild deiner Mutter?  

edit:: mkay thx @ stiffler ich werds probieren

----------


## dermo

+sry+

sorry, doch ich check das, mit dem doppelt belichten und so ned

----------


## st´ip

des is ganz leicht! du machst das gleiche foto, nur erhöhst oder verringerst die belichtungszeit bei jedem bild!
..am strand von san sebastian

----------


## dermo

cooles foto  

danke, werd ich dann glein ausprobieren

----------


## jevgeny

de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dynamic_Range_Increase

bei analogen brauchst du keine speziellen photoshop tuning stunden

----------


## st´ip

kurz vor dem sturm

----------


## st´ip

die letzten minuten zum surfen!

----------


## st´ip

merkt man dass ma fad is?!

----------


## st´ip

+::+

----------


## st´ip

weg..

----------


## Martix

hahaha, das +--+, is das die sandra in deinem zimmer nach der party am samstag?

----------


## gecko

sag mal, freund, wie machst du immer so geile fotos??? Hast du immer und überall deine cam dabei oder spazierst du mal so durch die gegend nur um zu fotografieren? 
Jedes mal wenn ich was schönes seh hab ich keine cam mit und das is sau unfair!  
Ps: Lass mal von nem Bild den rahmen weg

----------


## st´ip

haha nene , des is net die sandra! 

@gecko: danke! hm..i nimm einfach manchmal mei kamera und schau ob i was gscheides find! im urlaub hab i si sowieso sehr oft dabei!

----------


## gecko

vieleicht sollt ich das auch mal tun...

----------


## Lewer

@ st'ip echt schöne bilder...

ich hab auch ma wieder eins...wie gesagt ich bin noch am üben und ich fotografier mit ner ixus 40...

naja sagt halt ma wie ihrs findet, bin für jede konstruktive kritik und jeden tip dankbar 

so hier ma das photo , is kknapp 15min alt...

----------


## rembox

wenn der depp und laie mal das maul aufmachen darf.

Finde das das photo zu dunkel und gleichzeitig (evt dadurch) zu unscharf.

Die farben sind mir zu "schwach"...mit n bissl photoshop arbeit könnt man da evt noch n gutes langweliges blumenphoto draus machen.

----------


## Lewer

ei danke mal....jo ich find es auch zu dunkel...muss mich echt mehr mit dem ding auseinandersetzen

----------


## Ronsn

so i war so frei und hab in lewer sein bild mal im photoshop bearbeitet. des is dabei rausgekommen!

----------


## rembox

auch ein recht simples photo...


finde es sieht auf grund der schönen schärfe ganz ok aus...die optik ist ganz nett.

natürlich is da nix hyperschweres dran und wirklich toll ists auch nich, is halt nur scharf (glaub ich)

----------


## Lewer

@ reek  : danke sieht echt besser aus....hab gerade mal die funktion makro an meiner cam entdeckt, mal schauen wie dann die bilder werden...wenn ich was neues hab meld ich mich wieder

----------


## smelboe

wirklcih geiles pic, nek
hat was

----------


## gecko

@ reek
Das bild is pixelig

Und das bild von dem Zahnkranzl find ich eigentlich nicht sooo extrem scharf! Aber hauptsache es kommen bilder rein

----------


## Ronsn

naja i hab ja a ned des originale ghabt sondern nur des vom dh-board..also mit schlechterer qualität!

----------


## st´ip

moi kurz im garten gwesen und mei neues objektiv ausprobiert

----------


## st´ip

.....

----------


## st´ip

keine gscheiten motive :P

----------


## klamsi

pfff angeber   ....hehe bei dir schaut so gar so a holzstoss irgendwie aufregend aus  

mfg

----------


## st´ip

hehe! danke!  ma muss halt fotografiern was einem grad vor die linse kommt

----------


## st´ip

..obwohl i net so da blumen-foto fan bin..auch mal eines von mir..

----------


## Martix

mitn 16-35er?

san fost soguat, ma könnt direkt meinen, die wären mit an 1090ger gmacht!!!

----------


## sina

hey echt toll die fotos machst aber nit mit spiegelreflex oder?

----------


## Martix

wuah, für alle arachnophobiker!

war mit dem tele plus 2x konverter unterwegs - ich glaub ich will gar kein makro objektiv mehr, mag nicht NOCH näher an die viecher ran

----------


## Martix

und das ganze noch in groß!

ÜBRIGENS: dir sitzt eine ebensolche spinne im haar!!

----------


## Martix

mal was anderes: 
paradeiser romantik!

----------


## Martix

Blümchensex...

----------


## Martix

nur damit man sieht wie geil eigentlich so ein konverter und dessen qualität ist...


bei ISO 800 und 400mm brennweite (was auf kleinbild umgerechnet übrigens 640mm ist - öh, öh, öh!!)

gar net auszudenken, wenns an dem tag auch noch sonnig gewesen wäre

----------


## Martix

übrigens: die spinne in deinem haar hat bereits ein netz gebaut!

----------


## st´ip

nana, hab ma eh des 1090er kauft 
@sina: doch, nur spiegelreflex!
@martin: hab auch gestern tomaten im garten fotografiert  schaut ziemlich ähnlich aus!
geile fotos! konverter kann was!

----------


## st´ip

für alle kitsch fans: sonnenuntergang bei mir um die ecke!

----------


## gecko

siehst und genau bei sowelchen sachen hab ich meine cam nicht mit

----------


## st´ip

im morgengrauen

----------


## st´ip

stein im wasser...

----------


## st´ip

fabrik

----------


## st´ip

da sommer is vorbei...

----------


## st´ip

don´t cross the line..

----------


## st´ip

sonnenaufgang

----------


## st´ip

***

----------


## DH-Rooky

Gehst aber scho a no radfahren oder?

----------


## klamsi

also i würd ja nimmer radfahren gehen i würd eher im tom bei die rennen ordentlich konkurenz machen und gscheide bilder von die leit die die dann sicher haben wollen weil bei so geile bilder kan ma ja fast nimma na sagen *schleim*    

mfg

----------


## Dr. Dollar

par pics vom irland urlaub mit meinen duds!  
1. frankfurter flughafen


quali leider schlecht, da die kamera ewige auslösezeit hat

----------


## Dr. Dollar

2. einsames fjord(oder wie man das schreibt???)  mit heftigem wind

----------


## Dr. Dollar

3. stylepunkte: 10 von 10

----------


## Dr. Dollar

4. fette 90 meter hinterm buckel

----------


## Dr. Dollar

5. fette 90 meter nicht hinterm buckel

----------


## Dr. Dollar

6. max beim mittagsgebet

----------


## Dr. Dollar

7. andy und max nach einer runde strippoker...

----------


## el panecillo

schöne matte farben und hervorragend unscharf

----------


## Poison :)

> schöne matte farben und hervorragend unscharf


 und komplett gay (7)

----------


## Dr. Dollar

8. der gute alte englische doppeldeckerbus

----------


## Dr. Dollar

9. fette 90 meter vorm buckel
(immer dieser verdammte buckel!!!)

----------


## Poison :)

bis auf des passt leider keins in den thread,sry

----------


## fahne

ich glaub eigentlich passt jedes...jetz zu sagen dass sie nich rein passen, nur weil einige leute hier das level so hochhalten is find ich nich korrekt! 

is ja der ALLGEMEINE foto thread  

edit: hab mir aber auch schon das gleiche gedacht

----------


## pAz

´bis auf des erste und auf dei 2 nackten passts schon

----------


## st´ip

reinpassen tut jedes bild! man kann ja nur lernen...

----------


## klamsi

naja die 2 nackatn passatn aber besser zum posercamp  

aber des eine pic schaut ned so schlecht aus...und des mit dem mittagsgebet  schaut find i a ned so schlecht aus (a wengal unscharf leida ) da kunt ma nu was machen draus 

mfg

----------


## Martix

mit 2fach koverter rückt der mond schon ein ganzes stück näher!

----------


## st´ip

kürbiszeit...

----------


## st´ip

*****

----------


## Lewer

mein kleinster cousin + meine Mutter...

----------


## gecko

ein baum im abendlicht

----------


## gecko

holz

----------


## smelboe

bald ist es wieder so weit

----------


## smelboe



----------


## jürGEN

muss mal was los werden: der st´ip schießt echt geile fotos. machst du das hauptberuflich?

----------


## st´ip

danke! 
nein, mach das nur zum spaß! da fehlt schon noch einiges dass man ein wenig geld dafür kriegen kann 
bin froh dass euch die fotos gefallen!

----------


## georg

Schaun eh nur gut aus, weil schwarzer Rand und Photoshop.

----------


## niZo

hab mi a grad mal a bissl min photoshop gspielt und herumprobiert. hatte grad ka anderes bild, also ned bös sein das das bild wohl eher in an wintersport-thread gehören würd 

p.s. des original hab i mal eh in an wintersport-bilder-thread postet, wer si da no erinnern kann wird scho an gscheiten unterschied merken. und i bin totaler photoshop-noob. naja was dann erst steve oder reek rausholen könnten *träum*


lg
niko

----------


## st´ip

eh scho ganz gut! vor allem is das motiv sehr fett :Smile: 
schick ma halt mal des original und i schau was i machen kann!!

----------


## niZo

hehe danke! das motiv hätt mich auch fast mehrere rippen gekostet =) aber man weiß ja eh, pain is temporary und den rest kennen wir alle.

wenns dir ned zu viel zeit raubt wär das eine sehr schöne sache! vor allem wissen welche funktionen du dann dazu verwendest wär sehr nützlich... 
und im winter machma dann glei gscheite bilder (weil des stammt ja ned grad von einer 20d oder so etwas).

lg
niko

----------


## EasyRider

naja 
hab auchmal bisschen editiert
is zwar bisschen arg emo geworden aber mir gefällts

-da-

----------


## gecko

Also mir gfallts 
Der Rahmen machts

----------


## EasyRider

ich wollt das halt unbedingt mal ausprobieren :P

----------


## gecko

Wien am abend  
schau meins hat an weissen rahmen

----------


## el panecillo

so jetzt gibts mal auch vo mir 2 fotoskaunertal, winter 04/05

----------


## el panecillo

und bei nacht...

----------


## gecko

das is sau unfair, alle ham nen rahmen ausser ich

----------


## el panecillo

boarden warma auch...

----------


## klamsi

wuah i griag scho angstzustände wann i den schnee siag  ....so a lange radl auszeit brrrr da wird ma ja depresiv  

aber des 1 pic gfoit ma 

mfg

----------


## el panecillo

geh i gfrei mi schowieda voi aufs boarden

----------


## Dr. Dollar

ich muss jetz auch was beitragen

----------


## st´ip

geile fotos brod!!! 
war grad a weng unterwegs!
baum im park----@georg: ohne photoshop :Wink:

----------


## st´ip

Stufen auf da Murinsel

----------


## st´ip

noch eine Detailaufnahme von da insel!

----------


## st´ip

afoch a mauer halt!

----------


## pagey

im moment glaubt jo grod jeder er muass einen auf fotgraf machn  aber scheisse, den stiffler seine pics san echt ALLE extrem guad...taugen ma voi !

----------


## st´ip

jo schaut aus als obs grad voi da trend wäre!
danke peda, dei meinung is natürlich was wert! 
auto....

----------


## DH-Rooky

> im moment glaubt jo grod jeder er muass einen auf fotgraf machn


wie wahr

----------


## fahne

ich hatte es auch vor doch bevor ich in ne eos investier hol ich mir doch lieber was schönes fürs rad 

da reicht meine 35 jahre alte slr noch aus denk ich

ahja, die bilder von der insel da sind echt cool und das vom auto auch, ach eigentlich so fast alle von dir   

edit: dazu muss ich sagen ich hatte auch grad ma vor einen auf fotograph zu machen nich war dave?

----------


## Ronsn

also mir gfallt ja des baum foto extrem! licht und schatten kommt extrem gut rüber. und des mauer foto hat auch was.ajo kannst ma bei gelegenheit mal de 2 tankstelln fotos schicken die i gmacht hab? danke

----------


## niZo

find auch den baum extrem geil!

wahnsinn! weida so!

lg
niko

----------


## Ronsn

sooo 
eins hab ich auch wieda..
is des cafe am schlossberg in graz

----------


## st´ip

NICENICENICENICE!!!!!

----------


## fahne

hättest ja weningstens ma die treppe fegen können davor, das wär imho noch besser gekommen, aber doch schon recht gut

----------


## Ronsn

naja i hab ja kan besen mit zum fotografiern

----------


## Pethem

was hast du für ein cämra?

----------


## georg

> im moment glaubt jo grod jeder er muass einen auf fotgraf machn


Durch so eine Phase muß jeder mal durch.  Mit den Möglichkeiten der Digitalphotografie und Photoshop wird das halt viel schneller viel besser als früher mit den Analogfilmen.. wo die Farben auch sehr vom Filmmaterial und Ausarbeitung abhingen. Abgesehen davon muß man schon ziemlich gut drauf sein ein Analogphoto scharf und mit "richtigen" Farben in den Compi zu scannen.  Außerdem haben moderne Digitalkameras "Bildverbesserer" die schon mal mächtig nachschärfen und Farben anpassen, was für nicht sehr vergrößerte Aufnahmen und Photoamateure meist sehr fein ist und selten Nachteile bringt. Bei Aufnahmen die Online gestellt werden sieht man eigentlich nur noch den positiven Effekt, da die möglichen Artefakte sowieso durch die Kompression und geringere Auflösung nicht auffallen.

Was ich damit sagen will: Ich hätt´ auch gern eine DSLR oder überhaupt eine Digitalkamera und würde da auch gerne Photos reinstellen, aber mir ist das Scannen der Analogbilder einfach zu mühsam.

----------


## st´ip

gasse in graz

----------


## sina

sporgasse oder kenn i de nit?

----------


## st´ip

jo sporgasse

----------


## sina

nit schlecht

----------


## Pethem

So jetzt ich auch mal ernsthaft.

Motive: Kuba Inselpix

Tatwaffe: Ixus 330

Nachbearbeitet: Njet

----------


## Pethem

2

----------


## Pethem

3

----------


## Pethem

4

----------


## st´ip

san jo eh net so schlecht!!

----------


## st´ip

a netter kerl beim see

----------


## st´ip

des ganze ohne farbe..waß a net was besser is

----------


## st´ip

the same guy

----------


## Ronsn

so wieder mal eines..

@ pethem: i hab nur irgenda nikon digi cam..fotografier imma mim steve seina...ab weihnachtn hab i allerdings dann a eigene digitale spiegelreflex die sich canon nennt

----------


## st´ip

a weapon!!!!!!!!

----------


## st´ip

can´t be opened!

----------


## Ronsn

oiso steve i tarad moi vorschlagn du fangst jetzt an zum fotos verkaufen..mit sowas kann ma jo scho geld verdienen!

----------


## st´ip

schilfschilfschilf

----------


## st´ip

wow! danke bro! aber..naja...muss noch besser werden! :Wink:

----------


## Pethem

danke stiffla ich nehm das mal als kompliment 

btw: wie immer schöne pix

----------


## Martix

nur schnell eins von heute - später kommen noch mehr 

mir taugts total, auch wenn heute die kamera das erste mal so richtig gesponnen hat :-/

----------


## Pethem

Geiler photo geiler photograf

----------


## st´ip

seeehr geil

----------


## pagey

der obelix hots a drauf 

is des der nizo der do auf der bank liegt auf deine fotos ? wuahhahahaha

----------


## niZo

> is des der nizo der do auf der bank liegt auf deine fotos ? wuahhahahaha


also wüsst ich nicht das das nur der schalk is der durch dich spricht gäbs jetz saueres!  

na guad man weiß ja nie was in 50 jahren ist...  

lg

----------


## Martix

danke für die lobpreisungen. gegen den steve seine fotos wirken meine aber doch sehr amateurhaft!!
da steve hat a extrem gutes auge für einfach alles 

trotzdem no a paar aktschn büitln von heute!!

das bild is übrigens kaum beschnitten, habs einfach gut getroffen.

----------


## Martix

noch eins.

gfallt ma trotz der unschärfe - oder grad deswegen!?

----------


## Martix

LC8 und LC4 mit jeweils 2 akrapovic auspuffröhrln - da geht die post ab!!

----------


## pagey

hab grad a hoffnungslos unscharfes radl-pic von heut nachmittag versucht mit rahmen,usw.. no a bissl aufzuwerten...schaut net besonders aus und passt ned unbedingt zwischen eure künstl. meisterwerke aber mir war grad fad  (in 10 min. beginnt endlich die liveübertragung von der südamerika wm-quali)

----------


## st´ip

na bumm!!!! sehr geile bilder!!! echt sehr cool!!!
keep riding, keep shooting!!!!!

----------


## gecko

hab auch n shcönes

----------


## JackTheRipper

nix für ungut, aba jetzt bin ich auch schon so weit, dass i kane sonnenuntergänge/aufgänge blumen aller farblichen art oder sonstwas kitschiges mehr sehen kann! 
wieso machts ned mehr von den ausergewöhnlichen fotos? interessante alltagssituationen oder wie schon manchmal versucht gute actionfotos vom biken o.ä.? ein bewegungsablauf in einem bild mit mehreren belichtungen oder sowas wär auch mal nett.
is einfach interessanter zum anschaun. a paar super pics sind eh scho dabei! ich weiß ich weiß, ned reden sondern selber machen. sollt ja auch nur eine kleine anregung sein.

----------


## gecko

jo ok bin erst zhaus gekommen hab den stratermotor von meiner kraxn einbaut, war mim moped das pickerl machn und hab dann die letzten sekunden zeit ghabt was zu fotografieren!

----------


## JackTheRipper

> hab den stratermotor von meiner kraxn einbaut


den WOS???

----------


## gecko

Der anlassermotor vom auto is mir eingegangen, ich hab ihn mit meinem dad repariert und neu eingebaut

----------


## smelboe

hab das foto schon mal gepostet aber nicht in dem thread.

----------


## smelboe

station

----------


## Poison :)

saugeil...da kann ich mit meiner möve einpacken

----------


## Schorsch629

na ja.....wenn wir schon bei vogle-pics sind........

----------


## pAz

chinesischer uhu?

----------


## gecko

dieser vogel is ja sau schiach

----------


## JackTheRipper

lol...in was hat der grad reingebissen? war wohl ziemlich sauer

----------


## Schorsch629

keine ahnung was das für einer is....hab das photo in tasmanien gemacht....der war wohl darüber nicht so erfreut..

----------


## Poison :)

extra für dich

----------


## Fünsee

nicht selbst fotografiert, aber mir gefällt es saumässig gut, vom salton sea..

----------


## Fünsee

noch eins von dort

----------


## JackTheRipper

schas...ich bräucht jetzt a weinendes smilie.

----------


## Poison :)



----------


## trauco

sodale, endlich sind sie wieder da, und schöner denn je, hab find ich auch sehr feine fotos gmacht:

aja, die bilder sind mit einer normalen nikon 3200 digicam gmacht worden, ein echt feines gerät find ich, nur bei wenig licht is scheiße

----------


## rembox

hättsts dis pedal wenigstens inne mitte legen können 

imma uncool wenn ecken fehlen

----------


## st´ip

so..war wieder mal unterwegs....
nr.1

----------


## st´ip

nummer 2

----------


## st´ip

nummer 3

----------


## st´ip

nummer 4

----------


## st´ip

nummer 5

----------


## st´ip

nummer 6

----------


## st´ip

nummer 7

----------


## st´ip

nummer 8

----------


## st´ip

nummer 9

----------


## st´ip

san zwar bike fotos aber i waß grad net wohin damit! 
trialer im skatepark

----------


## st´ip

Reek mit neuem bike!!!

----------


## st´ip

miniramp

----------


## EasyRider

kannst leicht mal hier vorbeikommen und paar fotos machen?

----------


## gecko

weisst du was ich wirklich faszinierend find?
Das Userbild vom st´íp

----------


## georg

@Easyrider: Hm, ob der st´ip so oft nach Sömmerda kommt.. aber wir haben dort 2 Maschinen stehen.  Eigentlich 4 wenn man die Wutziputzisüßkleinen mitzählt.. Recht feine Anlagen (natürlich  ). Auf der größten werden u.a. Porsche-Design Badewannen gemacht.  Kann aber keine Photos herzeigen.

----------


## st´ip

stufen

----------


## EasyRider

wo stehen den die maschinen?
ich kann ja mal grüße ausrichten?

----------


## st´ip

da vipa is so schnöö dass a s gsicht vaziagn muaß :Smile:

----------


## Wastl

geh, der vipa der oide schummlarant. am vorderreifen sieht ma doch ganz genau dass sich der ned bewegt. die bäume im hintergrund a bissl mim photoshop bearbeitet und scho schauts so aus als ob er fahren würd. aber so leicht sind wir nicht zu täuschen. ertappt!

bitte das nächste mal etwas glaubhafter...

----------


## Pethem

ausserdem hat da vipa immer gepredigt "wer ein hirn hat schützt es auch" nd jetzt soll er ohne helm umadumdüsen? glaub ich ned 

@ stiffla was soll ma sagen. ich werd in zukunft nur noch schreiben SL. das heisst dann "Stiffler like" und bedeutet soviel wie: Wie immer tolle Bilder  

Pammmm das war jetzt viel geschreibe für die Uhrzeit

----------


## v1per

ich schwebe über den boden!

----------


## klamsi

sag moi was rauchstn es bitte vorm radlfahrn das es so schweben kents   

mfg

----------


## st´ip

do schwebt a scho wieda da viper!!!

----------


## v1per

pf da bin i jo voi weit unten :P

----------


## st´ip

da kann i ja nix dafia wannsd net weida oben woasd

----------


## Metzkergiga4u

He he  Aber echt geilo die Pics.

----------


## st´ip

danke!!
was is eigentlich mim dirty los?? der war ja or kurzem auch recht fotonarrisch!?!?! verschwunden?

----------


## Martix

des hab ich mich auch schon gefragt!!

ajo: in kürze gibts erste makro fotos  

aber in meiner wohnung rennt ka einziges viech herum (ja des gibts...) und gegenstände san a bissl fad für a posting

----------


## st´ip

höhö hast da doch a macro kauft???
wannsd a poa geile bilder hast musst mas zagn...dann kann i da a poa guade tipps zum freistellen geben...!

----------


## Martix

die tipps zum freistellen kannst ma ja jetzt auch scho geben!

----------


## st´ip

da gibts unter filter a option die haßt extrahieren!
dann musst mit dem pinsel die kanten abfahren und dann mim fülleimer auffüllen! dann vorschau drücken und schaun ob noch was zum reparieren ist! und..fertig! dadurch kann ma auch extreme feinheiten freistellen und ohne dass ma was sieht!

----------


## Lewer

Stillleben....ich finds irgendwie schön...oder eher lustig

----------


## Martix

wie kann man einen klorollenhalter nur dermaßen deplazieren

----------


## Lewer

hmmm..sehr einfach sogar..nimm dir ne bohrmaschine , bohre zwei löcher an genau dieser beschissenen stelle, dann nimmste 2 dübel und 2 schrauben, damit befestigste den Toilettenpapierhalter, is doch ganz einfach....

----------


## st´ip

hab schnö was mit am rahmen probiert!!!

----------


## Siento

so dann post i holt auch amal a bissal wos

erstes is auf der brücke von dänemark nach schweden sorry qualität is scheisse weils mitn handy gmocht worden is

----------


## Siento

stadshuset1

----------


## Siento

winter am semmering1

----------


## Poison :)

für a handy ned übel 

was für eins?

----------


## Siento

winter am semmering2

----------


## Siento

winter am semmering3 
und des wars auch schon

----------


## niZo

dieser rahmen rockt!

lg

----------


## Siento

handy is a sharp V902 geht recht gut  nur scheiss auslösezeiten

----------


## • 26Zoll.com •

Wos ma mit so am Rahmen ois mochn kon...

----------


## st´ip

na wenn a da gfallt gleich noch eins!

----------


## st´ip

und eines noch! foto by TOM!!!

----------


## st´ip

meine ersten surf-versuche

----------


## andi

auch wieder mal eins

----------


## mafa

gestern von mein balkon

----------


## mafa

no ans 

gar net so einfach mit so ana kleinen digicam farben gscheit rüberzubringen

----------


## andi

zeit der abendröte
scho lässig

----------


## Poison :)

....hbf

----------


## Dr. Dollar

qauali leider sauschlecht,weil es san fotohandypics... 
bitte keie komentare zur quali, weis selbst das die pics besser sein könnten!

----------


## Dr. Dollar

2.

----------


## Dr. Dollar

3.

----------


## Dr. Dollar

4.

----------


## Dr. Dollar

5.  meiner meinung nach das beste

----------


## Tom

Also reinpassen tun die ja net ,Sorry aber bevor ich das Poste lass ichs eher .

----------


## Dr. Dollar

entschuldigung, dass ich mir keine 700€ kamera leisten kann!

----------


## JackTheRipper

> entschuldigung, dass ich mir keine 700€ kamera leisten kann!


 
1000 vater unser, dann ist deine schuld getilgt!

----------


## mafa

> entschuldigung, dass ich mir keine 700€ kamera leisten kann!


geht ja net nur darum, haupsächlich gehts drumm das von anfang an bikefotos NICHT HIER HEREINGEHÖREN!

----------


## Habib

> 1000 vater unser, dann ist deine schuld getilgt!


...50 hiebe mim dornenzweig und 5x mim kruzifix am buckl um den häuserblock damit er sichs auch merkt!

----------


## JackTheRipper



----------


## Tom

Um das gehts ja net ,wennst dir die Qualität der bisher geposteten Bilderansiehst so wird dir sicher aufgefallen sein das die net die schlechteste ist .
Nix gegen deine Handybilder aber das die net unbedingt da rein passen sollte dir schon aufgefallen sein !! 
So jetzt kannst mit den Vater unser anfangen !!

----------


## el panecillo

fort william bei nacht

----------


## Dr. Dollar

tschuldigung, war ein missverständnis!  
jetz kapier ich es!

----------


## Tom

Nau guat dann sollten 20 Ave Maria auch reichen

----------


## Dr. Dollar

bast, bin dabei wennst den text dazu postest. aber richtig, wenn ich bitten darf, so wie du es in der schule gelernt hast!

----------


## el panecillo

wie da Tom jung wor, hots nu gorka schui gebn, des homs domois nu ned erfunden ghobt!

----------


## Pethem

I glaub da Tom hot ned amoi die Sonderschui positiv abgschlossen, deshalb issa jetzt auch Photograf

----------


## Tom

@Meatman

Ave Maria
Maria mein Gesang
Erbittet dich um Gnade
Für Menschen die schon solang
Ohne, ohne Hoffen sind
Ohne Hoffen sind 
Sieh doch ihr traurig Dasein
Voll Hunger, Elend, Angst und Tod
Millionen leben hier auf Erden
Immer noch in allergrößter Not
Ave Maria

Ave Maria - Santa Maria
Erhöre dieses meiner Lieder
Zu all dem Leid das schon geschah
Kommt nur, kommt nur neues Leid
Nur neues Leid

Lass doch die Menschen wieder glauben
Lass sie verstehen und verzeih'n
Dann könnten alle Völker Freunde
Und alle Rassen Brüder sein
Ave Maria

@ Mikael

Doch da mein Geburtsdatum bereits nach Geburt Christ geschehen ist ! 

@ Pethem

Erinnere mich beim nächsten Nasenbeinbruch (kann ja nimma lang dauern) das ich dir die Finger und den Mund auch zugipse !!

----------


## Pethem

Also ich glaub kaum das einer deiner  Freunde oder du dazu im Stande wären.


bruahhahahah das video is so geil

----------


## Tom

Wird des sche langsam net scho fad ?

----------


## Martix

mal wieder ein paar sachen von mir!

erste macro gehversuche. ohne stativ mit offenblende allerdings ein ding der unmöglochkeit (seht euch nur mal den schmalen schärfenbereich an!)

----------


## Martix

hier abgeblendet mit mehr schäfentiefe. sieht doch gleich besser aus...

----------


## Martix

schöne fraben wie ich finde. herbst halt

----------


## Martix

herbst

----------


## Poison :)

sehr geil...weiter so 

wie kommst du bei dem 1 so nah ran? zeig mal originalpic! pls

----------


## Martix

da is net viel weggeschnitten, is mit einem macro objektiv gemacht, abbildungsmaßstab 1:1 bei 10 cm abstand zum objekt.

und bei 8 mio pixel siehts dann am monitor (fast) so aus.

----------


## Martix

blick auf wien über verwilderten weingarten.

----------


## Poison :)

> bei 10 cm abstand zum objekt.


des hab ich gmeint..hat des viecherl ka angst vor dir? =)

----------


## Martix

der selbe weingarten von unten

----------


## Martix

na wenn dann umgekehrt!

----------


## Martix

idylle

----------


## Martix

letztes: faultier...

----------


## Pethem

@ Tom es ist ganz afoch. hörst du nie auf hör ich nie auf. hör ich nie auf hörst du nie auf. 
also biet ich dir hiermit einen Waffenstillstand an,was du damit machst is dei sache 

@ Martix sehr schöne bilder, vorallem das 1 von deiner katz.
allerdings hätt ich da auch anxt

----------


## gecko

hey 
deine katze is ja ur sexy  
sag mal wo isn der weingarten?
Super fotos

----------


## Martix

am bisamberg

----------


## Ronsn

san eh fesch wordn! makro is sicha was feines.

steve und i warn heute a brav uns san bereits um hoib 6 in da früh aufgstandn damit ma geile fotos machn können...san a einige guade dabei! werdn dann morgen gepostet..

----------


## st´ip

so i fang mal an! wern sicher nu a paar kommen!
i hoff s bald aufstehn hat si auszahlt...

----------


## Wastl

meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehr!!!!!

----------


## klamsi

haha verdammt jetzt hab i mi so gfreit das i a moi was halbwegs anehmbares zambracht hab und dann kumst du scho wieda mit deine kunstwerke   

naja da trotzdem meins....fürn 1 versuch bin i gar ned unzufrieden    

mfg

----------


## st´ip

he schaut fein aus!!! gut gemacht!!
von mir nummer 2:

----------


## klamsi

hehe ja danke naja....da ´muass i jetzt aber deine photos a glei wieda loben...die werden einfach immer geiler   

mfg

----------


## Ronsn

so dann tu i auch mal mit 

kürbiszeit 
und i hab 2 versionen vo dem bild und hab mi jez sooo lang ned entscheidn können welche i nimm

----------


## Ronsn

eine pflanze...

----------


## Ronsn

maisfeld im nebel

----------


## st´ip

hab des grad gfunden von vorgestern...fast nix bearbeitet! gfallt ma irgendwie...

----------


## Ronsn

so nu a kürbisfoto.

----------


## Martix

reek, des bild mitn maisfeld is a wahnsinn!

@ st'ip: mit dir red i nimmer...

----------


## Ronsn

danke! jo gfallt ma a zimli..

----------


## st´ip

a brücke....is irgendwie..naja

----------


## st´ip

und noch eines!!

----------


## Poison :)

....

----------


## st´ip

wäh! ekelhaftes, fettes gerät!!!

----------


## Pethem

sehhr geile pix stiffla, wie immer

darf ma eigtl auch photos raufladen die man nicht selber gemacht hat?

ich hab da ein photo am pc, des wird you hauen aus the socks sag ich euch.
also ich finds abnormal geil, ich muss nur find0rn

----------


## Pethem

Keine Antwort ist auch eine Antwort.

Habs gefunden. Ich finds ur geil.

----------


## Pethem

oder dieses jenes welches

----------


## andi

i wor gestern am berg

----------


## andi

baum im licht

----------


## andi

und am see

----------


## andi

scho a bissl länger her

----------


## Martix

des seebild gfallt ma guat!!

----------


## andi

donksche
insel cres

----------


## Haiflyer

jo des seebild is gut. der rest so lala

----------


## andi

wer strickt an pullover auf an baam??

----------


## Martix

hahaha, das is ja amal sehr geil!

----------


## • 26Zoll.com •

Hmmmm  ...... irgendwas hab i bei da komprimierung verhaut...

----------


## • 26Zoll.com •

Nochmal was  

Tut ma leid, mit Landschaft kann i ned dienen...
Kohl hat zwar blühende Landschaften versprochen, gekommen ist aber undurchdringbarer Nebel (zumindest momentan)

----------


## dita

i glaub es is an der zeit, dass ihr den ersten dh-board-fotokalender rausbringt!!!!!

----------


## st´ip

hehe des is jo goaka schlechte idee!! von jedem die besten bilder und dann geht scho!!! i wär dabei!

----------


## dita

müssma ev no a paar jahreszeiten abwarten, sobst hamma nur nebelbilder

----------


## klamsi

auserdem sollt jeder user nur a bild beisteuern derfen sunst hama ja an reinen st`ìp kalender   

na war scho cool so a kalender 

so hab a nua moi a wengal herumprobiert so richtig gfallen dans ma ja ned aber i zags trotzdem her 

mfg

----------


## klamsi

jaja i was nachmacher  ...a hab aba in unserm garten leida nix bessers gfunden und wollt des a moi probieren  

mfg

----------


## klamsi

leida wars bei alle bilder scho a wengal zu dunkel zum photografieren aba naja wann am faad is hoid 

hab auch an kürbis 

mfg

----------


## Poison :)

bissl genauer noch 

aber sehr fein bearbeitet des 1. unds 3.

----------


## klamsi

jaja i was scho aber des hat mi nimma gfreit das i des nu ausbessert  

mfg

----------


## sorris

dann werde ich auch mal paar fotos posten

----------


## Poison :)

master:

wie bekomm ich rechts wieder die optionen für farbe,eben usw.

----------


## sorris

und noch eins

----------


## sorris

und ein letztes noch, die wiener dürftens kennen ^^

----------


## Ronsn

Musst in der Menüleiste unter Fenster die Sachen die du haben willst anhackerln!

----------


## Poison :)

danke   

mir is faaad

----------


## Poison :)



----------


## Poison :)

.-.

----------


## Poison :)



----------


## Fünsee

bei deinem zweitletzten foto habe ich mich echt gerade gefragt was dies für blaue bälle sein könnten, aber dann habe ich das letzten angeschaut und es war klar

----------


## klamsi

ned bsonders schön bzw. gut aber naja nebel hoit  

mfg

----------


## klamsi

was ma ois photografiert wann am fad is 

mfg

----------


## st´ip

echt net schlecht die bilder! sats grad alle am colorkey trip?!?! 
also fürn kalender: 1 bild pro person!!!

----------


## gecko

> sats grad alle am colorkey trip?!?!


Ich find das nervt...

----------


## Dr. Dollar

bist jez a unter die fotografen gangen?    nette pics!

----------


## georg

Unser neues Familienmitglied. Darf ich vorstellen: Nayeli, kurz: Yeli  Noch ein bisserl traurig und schüchtern, sie ist gerade heute von der Mama weg.

Wird aber in nächster Zeit sicher nette Bilderchen geben, gab schon einige nette Szenen mit einem unserer Kater.

----------


## DH-Rooky

mah liaaaaaaaaaaaaaaab 
wie habts die denn so symmetrisch gfärbt?

----------


## Pethem

bitte wieviele viecher habtsihr jetzt?

----------


## georg

2 Kater, 2 Hunde und ein Pferd, wieso?? 




> wie habts die denn so symmetrisch gfärbt?


In Photoshop, wieso? Unseren Aussie schminken wir auch regelmäßig. 

Die 2 Kater halten übrigens gerade Kriegsrat wie sie den Hund wieder loswerden. 

edit:




> ich kann sowas bloß ned nachvollziehen


 zum Nachvollziehen: 2 Allerweltskater (einer aus ´nem privaten Tierheim, einer von ´nem Bauernhof wo die Viecher normalerweise erschlagen werden), einen Aussierüden, die Neue ist jetzt ein Aussie-Bretone-Mix (auch von ´nem Bauernhof wo was danebengegangen ist), und ein Pferd das nachdem es überfordert, kaputt gesprungen (Sehnenverletzungen und fit gespritzt), und kaputt geritten wurde, bei einem Ausritt einen Unfall hatte, und die Reiterin tot war, als verrückt, durchgedreht und unreitbar galt und im Schulbetrieb (welcher Anachronimsus!) zugrunde gegangen ist, und früher oder später entsorgt worden wäre. Wem das was sagt: Das Ross ist M-Dressur und eingefahren und geht jetzt wieder Turniere (wenns will  ) und steht ansonsten bei "seinen" Stuten auf der Weide.

Ich kann dafür ein Lackierzimmer ned nachvollziehen.

----------


## Pethem

ich kann sowas bloß ned nachvollziehen

----------


## st´ip

was aus meinem archiv 
paris und ein lichtstrahl vom eiffelturm!

----------


## Martix

datei anhänge funktionieren zur zeit nicht. hat da noox deaktiviert.

----------


## st´ip

i woaß! hab ma dacht es funzt viell scho wieda!

----------


## Poison :)

*trotzdemsehenwill*

www.directupload.net

----------


## Dr. Dollar

...

----------


## • 26Zoll.com •

Fast schon grenzwertig zu am Bikebild, aber trotzdem

----------


## Tom

Petz und Hias Helm !!

----------


## Tom

Eintrag gel&ouml;scht durch Tom

----------


## • 26Zoll.com •

Petz scho, aber is des wirklich an Hias seiner? I hätt glaubt der hod a so a verhuntzts Dragon logo drauf

----------


## Wastl

wie immer fette fotos bamm.

kann mir einer von euch erklären wie  sowas gemacht wird? das schaut so echt aus, finds ur geil.

hf

----------


## baxstar

was meinst mit "wie sowas gemacht wird"? mitm makroobjektiv halt.... 

im anhang ne flasche von oben mitm makro; pic by PMR

----------


## flo

anschauen:

*dubhead.at*

----------


## baxstar

jaja... solche bilder kommen dabei raus wenn man am saufen ist und ne geile cam zur hand hat  

pic by PMR

----------


## georg

Scahde um die geile Cam.

----------


## baxstar

auf der autobahn...

----------


## baxstar

auf der autobahn #2...

----------


## Poison :)

was für ne cam hast dù?

hast du ned die geilen bilder im beast saison-pics gmacht?
kennst du den rene? ehemals aus NBG jetzt sbg

----------


## baxstar

auf der autobahn #3...

----------


## Martix

@ wastl: so ein bild wird in erster linie mit photoshop gemacht 

kenne kaum leute die als fingerabruck ein "@" haben 

aber ansonsten brauchst nur ein macro objektiv oder eine digicam mit hoher auflösung und makro funktion. 

wird vermutlich auch beschnitten sein das bild, deswegen viele pixel um einen größeren ausschnitt zu bekommen.

----------


## baxstar

berlin sony center...

pic by PMR

----------


## baxstar

PMR in dubai...

pic by PMR

----------


## baxstar

PMR zuhause in sri lanka...

pic by PMR

----------


## baxstar

PMR zuhause in sri lanka #2

pic by PMR

des wars etz erstmal
PMR is ein kumpel von mir... alle bilder bis auf die autobahnbilder sind von ihm... is auch seine cam (leider  )

----------


## baxstar

ich hab garkeine cam  
leih mir nur immer eine... meistens von meiner schwester
die letzten bilder wurden größtenteils mit ner eos 300d gemacht... is aber die vom PMR (+geile objektive von seinem vater)

im best-saison-pics thread hab ich auch welche gepostet...jo

rene kenn ich net... seit wann wohnt der in sbg? was hatte er für ein bike in nbg?

----------


## Poison :)

bighit 02 in weiss
er kennt eh die drops,die du reingstellt hast!

----------


## baxstar

berlin sony center is des falsche bild und kanns net editieren.... deswegen hier:

berlin sony center...

pic by PMR  

@poison: no... kenn ich net

----------


## andi

walking on the bahnsteig

----------


## andi

Nacht & Nebel

----------


## andi

Stadt im Spiegel

----------


## andi

wasserlacke

----------


## EasyRider

auto 


baum


strauch 


tunnel 


tür 

alles selbst entwickelte fotos
uuhhh

----------


## gecko

wenn du gerade sagts "selbst entwickelte bilder"
Mein Dad hat eine komplette ausrüstung zum entwickeln von meinem grossvter geerbt bekommen (weil fotograf gewesen)!  
Danke fürs erinnern  
sooo aber ich hätt mal ne frage: Kann einer Fotos mit einer koammera obskura (lochkammera) machen bzw hat wer die möglichkeit dazu?
Möcht das nämlich wieder mal ausprobieren hab aber keine ahnung wo ich nen zerschnipselten film entwickeln lassen kann bzw wie ich mit ner lochkammera und nem ganz normalen (auch aufgerolltem) 35mm film fotografiern?

----------


## gecko

hab noch n foddo.. is zwar nix besonderes aber halt meine sylvesterausbeute von letztem jahr

----------


## jürGEN

mal mein senf zu dem thread...

frost

----------


## jürGEN

Naschmarkt

----------


## jürGEN

Naschmarkt2

----------


## jürGEN

Naschmarkt Sonntags

----------


## jürGEN

Weihnachten naht...

----------


## st´ip

echt schöne fotos!!!!!!!!!

----------


## niZo

das erste naschmarkt bild ist echt der hammer! weltuntergangsstimmung...

lg
niko

----------


## exkremento

> weltuntergangsstimmung...


meinst leicht wegen den ganzen yugostandln oder?

----------


## rembox

also...wenn bei euch die welt so schnell zu grunde geht, derfst bessa nie nach eng oda schrottland ziehen

----------


## exkremento

he psst! -der meint sicher die ganzen yugoslaven.. 
ich glaub nicht, dass der wegen dem wetter so a anxt hat...  
schärtz

----------


## el panecillo

time is running out

(wer sowas nicht kennt: das is eine schleimuhr, so ähnlich wie eine sanduhr, nur mit schleim - braucht ziemlich genau 10 min bis alles durch is)

----------


## Old Anonym

Kann dem Stiffla nur zustimmen. Geile Photos.

@ miki wo kriegt ma bitte so eine schleimuhr ohne sand her?
und was hast du jetzt für ein cämra? danke 

@ Rotzi doch *psst* der stiip is ein alt bekannter nazi und feigling, er hat ma mal xagt er hat anxt vor yugos und so   
herrlicher blödsinn

----------


## jürGEN

donge.

----------


## Old Anonym

Büdde

----------


## Martix

jügren und mikael: gfallen mir alle sehr gut die pics!!

vor allem aber auch taugt mir die komposition von dem uhr bild!

----------


## Martix

ein paar supercross bilder vom letzten we!

----------


## Ronsn

höhö da macht wer im tom konkurrenz 
na also i find de bilder sehr fein!

----------


## Old Anonym

Gratuliere Dicker, das sind sehr feine Bilder

----------


## jürGEN

sehr geile fotos. womit hast du da bitte gearbeitet? musst ja ein sauteures lichtstarkes tele für derartige aufnahmen haben...

----------


## st´ip

geile bilder!!!  iso auf 1600 und das geile 70-200er 2.8

----------


## Martix

danke an alle!

und ja, es ist das 70-200 2.8L mit 800 bzw. 1600 ISO.

----------


## Martix

wuhuuuu, ich hab die bilder jetzt entrauscht!

das programm ist genialst! kostet nichts, und arbeitet sehr schnell. 

und das ergebnis... vergleicht selbst!


zu bekommen unter: www.foto-freeware.de/noiseware.php

----------


## Old Anonym

Lieber Herr Martix

Ich als Photoleie kann mir so eine Frage ja erlauben, wo konkret sieht ma da jetzt den Unterschied? Hab die Bilder sogar übereinander gelegt und versucht aus Details zu achten, bin aber auf nichts gestoßen.

Verbindlichsten Dank

thomas s. harand

----------


## noohm

alkohol mach blind 

es rauscht halt nimmer so arg im 2ten bild....

----------


## niZo

geilomatz! mir gfalln die racing bilder besser als des FMX zeug! hast du gut gemacht!lg

----------


## Old Anonym

> alkohol mach blind 
> 
> es rauscht halt nimmer so arg im 2ten bild....


*****  

Ich habs jetzt nochmal verglichen, und ich finde es ist zwar ein Unterschied zu merken (speziell bei der Kette) aber sonst ist mir nichts erwähnenswertes aufgefallen. Naja vielleicht fehlt mir für sowas einfach das Gespür.

Lg

----------


## Martix

vergleich mal den hintergrund, dann siehst was es mit rauschendem und entrauschtem bild auf sich hat!

----------


## Old Anonym

Aha na gut ich hab mich immer aufs Bike fokusiert.
danke.

Es ist ein Unterschied zu merken, aber ich finde ihn dennoc nicht "berauschend".

(welch köstlich doppeldeutigkeit)

Aber wie bereits gesagt, schöne Bilder anyway

----------


## st´ip

yeah!!! echt geil!! find aber auch die race fotos besser 
und der unterschied is schon gewaltig!!!

----------


## Timo

> *****


  arm....  

N
a
t

----------


## st´ip

@martin: hast scho mal probiert im photoshop----filter-störungsfilter-störungen entfernen?
damit kann ma a halbwegs brauchbar entrauschen!

----------


## Old Anonym

> ***** 
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> arm....


Hallo???
Der Normal (Hartkore Fakker) hat bestimmt gewusst das ich (Pethem) das war.
Dem entsprechend ist er auch sicher nicht beleidigt, weil wir uns kennen und er weiss wie es gemeint ist.

Lg

----------


## noohm

jo nur keine hektik, is alles gut.

----------


## Timo

jo scheinbar ists immer noch ned klar...

das man das als schimpfwort hernimmt ist ienfach nur arm...  

N
a
t

----------


## Pethem

> jo scheinbar ists immer noch ned klar...
> 
> das man das als schimpfwort hernimmt ist ienfach nur arm...


hm jo da hast du eigentlich recht.

Aber: Du musst verstehen - ich weiss nicht wie´s im gesamten Deutschen Sprachgebrauch ist, aber zumindestens in Österreich/Wien) - ist es mittlerweile als normales Schimpfwort etabliert ohne große Anspielung auf das Down Sydrom ansich. Gemeint ist eigentlich nur das jemand a bissi an Schatten hat.

Und weiters hab ich einen Freund, der ist bereits 33 der ist Behindertenbetreuer, ein wesentlich reiferer und vielleicht auch intelligenterer Mensch als ich. (WhaiChris heisst er hier im Forum) Und der hat mir mal als ich ihn deswegen angesprochen hab das diesen Menschen sehrwohl klar ist das sie behindert sind und sich auch selber drüber lustig machen. Insofern denk ich nicht das es sonderlich tragisch ist das Wort mal zu gebrauchen.


Wenn das aber weiter diskutieren willst schreib mir eine PM damit ma den Thread da ned zumüllen.

Lg
Thomas

PS:@ Mods na bitte wo bleibt mein APPLAUS! wenn das mal der ultra mega vorschriftsmäßige post war

----------


## Martix

jo, toll, und 6624 waren für die katz

----------


## Pethem

Nö 4639

----------


## solidsnake

hab auch mal eins ... 

bei ner entspannten street-ausfahrt heute gmacht ...  

würd gern paar meinungen dazu hörn, is eig. mein 1. richtiges bild ... 

also ned foto welches man mal kurz so schiesst ...

----------


## st´ip

find es eigentlich recht gut! auch ein guter aufbau!!!
nur hätt ich den rahmen ein bisschen dezenter gemacht, weil das motiv selber sehr dünne linien hat!

----------


## solidsnake

danke für den tip! kann jede art von hilfe gebrauchen, bin noch absoluter anfänger ...

----------


## st´ip

mit welcher kamera hastas denn gmacht??

----------


## solidsnake

und noch eins ... weiss nicht ob das so der bringer is ... 

bitte um urteile!   

cam is ne minolta dimage z1

----------


## klamsi

euso mir taugn beide....des 2 gfallt ma a sehr guat  

mfg

----------


## Pethem

du hast echt talent Adam.




> Weiss nicht ob das so der bringer ist


Wenns dir gefällt ist es das

----------


## st´ip

find ich auch wirklich gut!! kippt a bissi nach rechts aber sonst geil!!!
sehr geile perspektive!

----------


## solidsnake

dankeschön euch dreien!  

freut mich, dass die bilder nicht so schlecht ankommen   


@st'ip: von dir is das ja besonders schön zu hörn,
hab deine bilder gsehn und die sind einfach nur waaaahnsinn!!

----------


## Martix

mir gefällt das zweite sogar besser als das erste!

----------


## kod

Find auch es sind schöne Bilder  

Nur weiter ! 
aber achte auch drauf dass deine Bilder nicht unbedingt zwanghaft  so einen linearen und zentrierten bildaufbau haben

gefallen mir aber sonst beide gut

----------


## sorris

mir war fad, da hab ich mal was versucht, wie findet ihr das?

----------


## Martix

ja is cool, hab ich letztens auch mit einem ü-ei auto gemacht

----------


## sorris

leider siegt man noch sehr dass es ein modell-autoist  muss noch bearbeiten, das ist so zu sagen, das rohmaterial

----------


## DH-Rooky

hättest mal besser den Staub gescheit abgemacht

----------


## sorris

zu faul

----------


## solidsnake

who's there?

keine ahnung obs gefällt, hab ziemlich viel nachbearbeitet ...

einiges is noch nicht ganz sauber, aber jez hats ma dann schon greicht

----------


## solidsnake

nochmal dasselbe, nur hab ich durch zufall die farben umgekehrt ...

und irgendwie hats auch was meiner meinung nach ... 

welches gefällt euch denn besser? wenns überhaupt gefällt

----------


## rohloffman

hat styl
finds zweit irgend wie besser

----------


## pagey

hm..welches besser is kann i ned sagen aber des erstere wirkt irgendwie krasser  sehr cool übrigens des bild !!

----------


## niZo

schliess michm pedda an!

----------


## solidsnake

danke leute, das motiviert!  

hab grad noch eins gmacht ... 
is eig. nicht zum herzeigen, weils mir nicht so wirklich taugt ... 

aber wie könnte man das bild interessanter machen? 
der freiraum rund um die ellipse stört mich besonders ... 
dadurch sieht das bild irgendwie leer aus ...

----------


## st´ip

hm...kannst ja die vignettierung mit einer weicheren auswahlkante machen! dann is weniger freiraum! den mann im hintergrund würd ich noch ein wenig in szene setzen!
sonst gutes bild!

----------


## solidsnake

hab ich auch schon gedacht ... 

nur wie setz ich das maxl in szene?!

----------


## Old Anonym

hey gute fotos.
respekt auch dafür dass du keine nahaufnahme einer blume gemacht hast.

----------


## Fred

einloggen vergessen

----------


## solidsnake

danke ... 

hoffe das nervt ned, bin aber grad irgendwie auf nem trip 

Shine

----------


## Martix

find den vordergrund a bissl störend, würds eventuell anders beschneiden, sodaß das man nur die dahinter liegende wiese sieht.

----------


## solidsnake

mhm, habs aber irgendwie mit absicht gemacht ... najo, is geschmackssache glaub ich

----------


## solidsnake

kleine session heute ... 

am morgen ... 
https://www.downhill-board.com/downl...?Number=433841

der rabe ... 
https://www.downhill-board.com/downl...?Number=433851

die reichsbrücke is ganz interessant eigentlich ... 
https://www.downhill-board.com/downl...?Number=433919

leider bissl verrauscht im oberen teil ... 
https://www.downhill-board.com/downl...?Number=433920

true life ...
https://www.downhill-board.com/downl...?Number=433921

twin towers 
https://www.downhill-board.com/downl...?Number=433922

rathaus ... 
https://www.downhill-board.com/downl...?Number=433924

----------


## solidsnake

danube ...

----------


## solidsnake

spot the spots ...

----------


## solidsnake

schattenspiel ...

----------


## solidsnake

old modern ...

----------


## solidsnake

und zu guter letzt ... 

falls sich ein paar fragen, warum dieser trottel so spät 
allein noch an fotos rumbastelt ... 

tja, here's the answer  

motivation.jpg

----------


## solidsnake

kette ...

----------


## st´ip

respekt!!! muss sagen du hast a wirklich gutes auge!!!

----------


## solidsnake

danke st'ip !!

das von dir zu hörn is ne echte motivation

----------


## st´ip

a cd cover für die cd von am freund von mir.
is heute bei am shooting entstanden

----------


## niZo

hahaha, hab da so eine ähnliche tapete auf lager =) das foto hat der martix gemacht und das ganze entstand am konservatorium, also quasi der musik-uni wiens. lg

----------


## st´ip

hab i scho bei myspace gsehn!! cooles foto!!! sehr schdeilisch!!

----------


## niZo

der dicke hats drauf! gfallt ma auch gut. nur hab ich schowieder viel kürzere haare und brauch neue fotos... haha


das cover schaut guad aus, leider gibts halt scho 10000 solcher covers... was jetz keine kritik sein soll, sondern nur a anmerkung

----------


## georg

Auch mit einer Kompktkamera (Ixus40) lassen sich bewegte Motive einfangen. Ist halt auf den Photos davor und danach im wesentlichen nur (un)scharfes Fell, zähne und Ohren.. 

Wenn man die Spiegelung vom Blitz noch aus den Augen bekommt wär´ das Bild garned mal so schlecht. Find´ ich halt.

----------


## Martix

mal wieder was von mir:

----------


## Martix

christkindlmarktromantik

----------


## Martix

portrait im gegenlicht

----------


## st´ip

huiuiuiui sehr geile stimmung!!!!

----------


## niZo

das erste is ein traum! und axl sein profil is auch cool mit dem rot im hintergrund. gibts nix

----------


## st´ip

da ron und i warn wieda mal fotos machen!

----------


## st´ip

nu ans

----------


## st´ip

last

----------


## solidsnake

oioioioi ... seeeeehr geile fotos @martix & st'ip !!

gfalln ma supa!

ein neues von mir ... se end of se wörld 

https://www.downhill-board.com/downl...?Number=434511

----------


## Martix

das letzte is sehr genial, steve!!!

nämlich voll scharf und mit dem zoom effekt - das kommt echt super!!!!

bei dem sonnenuntergangbild würd mich der senderturm stören.

----------


## kod

SCHICK!!!

@Martix das erste Bild erinnert mich an den animierten kurzfilm "The Cathedral"

----------


## georg

Mir gefallen die Photos vom st´ip ned so.. warum? Die sind mir schon zu künstlerisch.  Beim letzten wird einem richtig schwummrig in den Augen.

----------


## flo

Und was ihr alle mit euren bilderrahmen habts versteh i a net ganz ...

----------


## gecko

@ solidsnake
Ich hab gesehn das du ein foto auf der Donauinsel gemacht hast (glaub ich)
Mit was für einer cam hast du das fotografiert? Ich würd mich nie traun in Wien mit meiner sündhaft teuren spiegelreflex auf der donauinsel mitten in der nacht rumzurennen!
Dickes bussl an alle

----------


## Martix

wieso net?

wenn ma einer deppat kommt zieh ich ihm eine mitn 70-200 über und a ruh is!

letztens hab ich hallenfußball fotografiert, dabei hat mir einer voll auf die kamera geschossen...

nix passiert zum glück ausser das die sonnenblende runtergefallen ist. war zum glück auch "nur" das 17-40 oben und nicht das 70-200...

aber seither hab ich, zumindest beim hallenfußball, mehr angst um die cam als überall sonst!

----------


## solidsnake

@ gecko:

naja, 1. passiert das, was der martix eh scho gsagt hat 
2. hab ich keine sündhaft-teuere camera ... is so ne 2 jahre alte kompakt digicam ...
und 3. is ja goa ned so schlimm auf der donauinsel

----------


## Eisbär

Sommer

----------


## ClemDMC

Es seits alle so Fotospezialisten, Muss ma des lernen oder braucht ma da nur a teure Kamera?  

@ Eisbär, Is der letzte da Sherom?

----------


## Eisbär

JA das ist der Sherom
schladming

----------


## st´ip

hm....i glaub es kommt alles zusammen( talent, lernen, ausrüstung...)

----------


## solidsnake

also ich bewundere den scherom echt wegen seiner sturzskills ... 

der landet wie ne katze immer auf den beinen ... 

ich glaub der kann sich gar ned wehtun ... respekt!

----------


## niZo

hier wars ja relativ ruhig in letzter zeit wo bleiben die winterimpressionen? steve, martix und konsorten, wir wollen was sehen!

----------


## Wohli

letztens auf der Gerlitzen

----------


## pagey

hier hats noch kaum schnee...

pic von vorgestern...nix besonderes, nix bearbeitet oder so.. nur beim vorbeigehen gemacht mit mini-digicam

----------


## solidsnake

boaaaaahhhh  

will endlich mein neues custom reiten

----------


## Wohli

In Graz is no weniger Schnee, dafür Sonne Is ma aber zum arbeiten lieber.
An dem Tag wos Photo entstanden is wars super zum Boarden, wenig Leute, Sonne und viel Schnee.

----------


## solidsnake

is leider keine winterimpression aufgrund des schneemangels hier bei uns in wien ...

----------


## georg

Diese schwarzen Rahmen machen jedes Bild zu einem Trauerbild. Hier wurde gerade das Rathaus zu Grabe getragen. RIP.

----------


## solidsnake

freu mich über jederlei verbesserungsvorschläge!

----------


## Pethem

Geilor Bild Adam!

Hast jetzt schon deinen neuen Cämra?

----------


## solidsnake

nope noch ned ... hoffentlich am wochenende ... HOFFENTLICH!!!

----------


## Pethem

Dann kannst sagen:
Augenblick ich hol mein Cämra.
Oja das ist einen richtigen geiler .... die riescht wie ärdbäärn. isch liebe ärdbäärn

muauahahaha

----------


## solidsnake

wuahahahahahaha

----------


## Poison :)

wos kaufst da?

----------


## rembox

soooo geil   !

----------


## solidsnake

die canon eos 350D ...

----------


## Poison :)

geil!
viel spass damit  

edit: autospur

----------


## klamsi

hehe die ersten testschüsse mit meiner neuen cam ...nix aufregendes aber naja der thread kert eh wieda weiter nach vorn...is ja scho fast tot  

mfg

----------


## klamsi

2.

mfg

----------


## klamsi

winterimpressionen...mehr oder weniger halt 

mfg

----------


## klamsi

4.

----------


## klamsi

5.

mfg

----------


## klamsi

6.

mfg

----------


## Tobias

hab´ zwar meine (einfache) DigiCam eher aus Gründen der "Erinnerungsfotos" und für sonstige Schnappschüsse - aber jetzt muas i mi a moi a bissi mid de ganzen Funktionen spielen 

im Anhang mei beste Freundin und Spielgefährtin

----------


## Tobias

und nu a Versuch...

----------


## solidsnake

@ klamsi: sehr sehr schöne fotos ... gfalln ma alle sehr gut !!

----------


## klamsi

danke  

mal schaun ob i nu was find was ma herzagn kann 
(des san die ersten versuche auch in der nacht halbwegs brauchbare photos zu machen) 

mfg

----------


## klamsi

was ma eus photographiert   

mfg

----------


## st´ip

hab auch 2 neue...
www.fotocommunity.de/pc/pc/my...isplay/4648726
und...
www.fotocommunity.de/pc/pc/my...isplay/4649030

----------


## Timo

wahnsinn haut mich um 

N
a
t

----------


## solidsnake

@ st'ip: hab mir alle deine fotos angschaut ... 

und der grossteil is einfach nur wahnsinn!! ... echt spitze!!

da kann man sich wirklich inspiration holen ...

----------


## st´ip

danke! freut mich wenn euch meine fotos gefallen!!!

----------


## pagey

das neue mit der bergaussicht is a traum...hammergeile farben ...wo war denn das ?

----------


## el panecillo

war auf da wurzeralm ^^

----------


## Ronsn

sunny winterday!

----------


## Ronsn

ice!

----------


## Martix

das ice foto gfallt ma!


und @ steve: die letzten beiden bilder sind, wie gewohnt, natürlich auch sehr geil! beim nächstem mal, rooooon ron rooooooon, setz die "google" (wie in der fotokomune bei den kommentaren zu lesen ist auf steves site) auf, kommt besser denk ich!

----------


## Ronsn

danke!


ja kommt sicha bessa aber dann hätt i nix gsehn  des wär a ned so toll gwesn

----------


## solidsnake

update

----------


## el panecillo

da hata lang belichten tan  

schaut nett aus

----------


## solidsnake

hmm ...

----------


## niZo

ist denn schon wieder weihnachten???

hehe na gefällt mir sehr gut, die weihnachtsstimmung sehr gut eingefangen!

lg
niko

----------


## pagey

find i a hübsch....auch die vom ron....(damit ned immer nur den unruhestifter seine büdln gelobt werdn)

----------


## Ronsn

oh welche ehre  danke! werdn hoffentli bald nu mehr folgen aber da i ja jetzt eh a eigene cam hab wird si da wasmchen lassn

----------


## solidsnake

meinst mit unruhestifter mich? ... tssss ... 

ich bin zutiefst verletzt, falls es so is ...  

@Reek: die 2 bilder sind sehr sehr schön! ice besonders!

----------


## Ronsn

danke! deine san aber auch ganz gut.
und ka angst...unruhestifter is da steve, und der hat si den namen vor langer zeit verdient

----------


## niZo

> meinst mit unruhestifter mich? ... tssss ...
> 
> ich bin zutiefst verletzt, falls es so is ...


man lese den usertitel vom st'ip

----------


## solidsnake

nehm alles zurück!

----------


## solidsnake

hofburg

----------


## Martix

das hofburgbild kommt gut.

nur hams sies halt leider a bissl schief gebaut, sodaß sie nach links kippt

----------


## dita

und wann krieg i jetzt mein kalender????

----------


## solidsnake

wien is halt anders

----------


## solidsnake

hiding from the paparazzo ...

----------


## solidsnake

.....

----------


## Pethem

Du Poser!
Geile Piktschas. Das von der Türklinke find ich geil.
Magst mich nackat photographieren?

----------


## solidsnake

hmmm ... na kein bedarf  

aber wennst kohle springen lässt, kömma drüber reden

----------


## Pethem

Bist org?
Für mein´ Pimmel musst du zahlen Adam!

----------


## solidsnake

mann, weisst wie teuer so ein mega-makro-objektiv is?

----------


## Pethem

hahahahahhhahaha    

 



Na war eh nur Spaß 
aber wenn ma mal saufn gehen kannst mein genital ruhig ablichten hahahahahahahahhaha

----------


## solidsnake

junge, dein pimmel kommt hier glaub ich nicht gut an ...  


anhang: oldschool ...

----------


## Wohli

Mein erster Versuch mit einer normalen ixus40 von heut morgen

----------


## el panecillo

so a ixus macht eh feine bilder...

meine liegt irgendwo in graz

----------


## Martix

na eh kein schlechter verusch 


jaja, mikael, der alkohol ist ein daemon und groß ist seine macht!

----------


## Poison :)

he,martix,wichtige frage!:

hab mir des tool runtergladen um meine pics zu entrauschen...

funzt sehr gut!!

kann ich da irgenwie mehrere gleichzeitig bearbeiten?
hab 165 bilder...des dauert mir zu lange

----------


## gecko

@ wholi
Schönes Bild... ich würd nur das Sepiabrauun wegnehmen und die Eiszapfen mehr Betonen!
Aber dafür ist der Hintergrund zu unruhig  
(Mach das ganze mal Schwarz weiß)

----------


## Timo

scöne bilder !!btw 1234 reply xDpwned XDNat

----------


## gecko

> btw 1234 reply xD
> 
> pwned XD
> 
> N
> a
> t


Bin ich der einzig der hiermit NICHTS, aber wirklich Nichts anfangen kann???

----------


## Wohli

@gecko: Als erstes schreib mein Namen mal richtig und zweitens find ich das des Sepia so passt, in schwarz weiss schauts ned so gut aus. Is aber nur mei Meinung

----------


## trauco

so jetzt pissts mich aba an  

ich find den schwarzen rahmen so geil...und hab ka wies geht

weill ma jemand erklären wie ma so an stylischen schwarzen rahmen hingrigt?

aja, hab ps

grüße sven

----------


## solidsnake

"Bild" -> "Arbeitsfläche" -> je nach dicke um entsprechende pixel vergrössern -> dann einfärben ... 

feddich!

----------


## trauco

thx

----------


## Poison :)

warum sieht man (bei genauer betrachtung) 3 mal den fahrer 
www.pinkbike.com/photo/?op=view&image=702314

----------


## baxstar

schätz mal lange belichtet und blitze von anderen fotographen...

----------


## Poison :)

sollte vl dazusagen,dass ich des foto gmacht hab....hab schon länger belichtet...aber normal:blitz und dann die längere belichtung...

----------


## Martix

das bild dürft durch eine scheibe aufgenommen worden sein. sind einfach spiegelungen würd ich sagen!

@entrausch programm: keine ahnung, verwend es fast nie und wenn dann nur für einzelne fotos. aber ich glaub nicht das es stapelverarbeiten kann.

verwend dafür halt das "störungen entfernen" im filter menü von PS.

----------


## Poison :)

wuhahhaa...ich habe das bild gemacht 
und nicht durch ne scheibe

----------


## el panecillo

des schaut sehr danahc aus als hättst die verschlusssynchronisation von 0:1. Verschlussvorhang auf 1:2. verschlussvorhang gsetzt.
dann blitzts nämlich am anfang und am ende der belichtungszeit, und es kommt so a effekt raus

----------


## Poison :)

nope...aber fast richtig 
meine cam hat ned 2 mal blitzt....jetzt weiss ich aber,
dass links von mir ein anderer fotomann gstanden is...mein blitz+sein blitz....(sein blitz ergibt zusätzlich den schatten auf der mauer)

lg

----------


## Old Anonym

cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7561085978&rd=1&sspage  name=STRK%3AMEBI%3AIT&rd=1

----------


## baxstar

ja hab ich doch gesagt, du lulu! lange belichtet und blitze von anderen fotographen!

----------


## Poison :)

1120€ für ne defekte cam

----------


## Timo

muhahaha der konnte ned deutsch, seber shculd !!

N
a
t

----------


## Old Anonym

Ne der arbeitet bei Canon Deutschland

----------


## gecko

Ich glaub ich sollt auch ein paar alte kapute sachen zamensuchen und bei Ebay versteigern

----------


## Timo

achso und deswegen schriebt er ein negatives kommentar auf italienisch  

macht nix

N
a
t

----------


## Old Anonym

Dieser Typ hat sie nicht bekommen, deswegen...kauf kam somit nicht zustande...

Ausserdem...auch Italiener dürfen bei Canon Deutschland arbeiten

----------


## Timo

wie denn das wenn ich fragen darf ??

war das diene auktion oder ?

naja italiener schon, nur sollten sie deutsch können wäd ich mal sagen^^

N
a
t

----------


## Old Anonym

Wieso sollte er kein deutsch können? Hat halt lieber was auf seiner Muttersprache geschrieben, das net jeder versteht

----------


## Poison :)

fadisation

----------


## Poison :)

damit der thread ned verschwindet...

----------


## Poison :)

vl gfallts ja irgendjemandem

----------


## Dirty Rider

Naja, schöne Idee nur leider net ganz so wie es sein sollte 

Oder wie sie im DSLR-Forum sagen würden: "kann damit leider nix anfangen" 

Schau das du die Flamme scharf bekommst.

Oder gleich sowas

----------


## JackTheRipper

die rauchschwaden sind aba ned ganz symmetrisch! falscher auslösemoment!

----------


## gigabike

mal ein bescheidenes analoges gegengewicht...

nicht so toll, aber spannend, weil mit einer geborgten billig-analog-cam ohne einstellmöglichkeiten geschossen. 

(den rahmen mit der farbe eurer wahl müßt ihr euch dazu denken, und die gute scan-quali auch   )

----------


## kod

fotolog

----------


## Poison :)

bin am überlegen ,ob ich mir von einem bekannten eine (leicht gebrauchte) 20D hol  :Confused:   :Cool:  

hat ejmand da herin erfahrungen?

da martix ha eine,oder?

lg  :Smile:

----------


## solidsnake

ein paar neue von mir ... 


www.fotografie.at/galerie/www...t.00039177.jpg

www.fotografie.at/galerie/www...t.00040314.jpg

www.fotografie.at/galerie/www...t.00040683.jpg



Gruss,
Adam

----------


## Poison :)

1+2 sehr geil  :Wink:

----------


## Martix

@Poison: net lang überlegen, momentan gehn die 20D für unter 800 euro übern tisch!

----------


## Poison :)

vl wart ich noch,bis die ersten (gebrauchten) D30 da sind...dann müssten die D20 ja weiter fallen,oder?

hab ka kohle  :Cool:   :Cry:

----------


## rembox

hol dir doch ne 30D die ist ganz schick....
kumpel prahlt mich damit immer zu, scheint recht geil zu sein.

kei geld? mei wirst doch wohl 'n tausender ham  :Wink:

----------


## Poison :)

hat ned "viel mehr" als die 20D...nur paar updates  :Wink:   
und woher enhm ich 1300e nur fürs gehäuse :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Twisted:

----------


## niZo

bam! find das zweite echt geil! ich könnt mich echt ned entscheiden welches "echter" wie ein glas mit eiswürfeln ausschaut. =)

und das erste ist auch sehr schön! stehst da auf der brücke wo die tangente drübergeht?

lg
niko

----------


## solidsnake

nope, das is von der reichsbrücke aus geschossen ... 

ein stückal stadteinwärts vom ausstieg der station "Donauinsel" am radweg ... 


freut mich, dass es gefällt ...  :Smile:

----------


## niZo

na da hab ich mich ja gscheit vertan =) die reichsbridge hätt ich ja aufm bild sehen müssen wenn du unter der tangente gstanden wärst. ich hiasl! war verwirrt weil aufm foto die distanz bis zum millennium tower bzw zur platte irgendwie groß aussieht.

najo. auf jeden fall schönes bild!
lg

----------


## solidsnake

Sonnenaufgang, heute früh ... 

www.fotografie.at/galerie/www...t.00042472.jpg

----------


## fipu

Sonnenuntergang bei mir zuhause aus dem Wohnzimmer. Die Bildqualität ist halt nicht die beste, bin kein allzu begabter Knipser.

(hoffe, der link funktioniert)

www.directupload.net/show/d/657/yqzTRhcE.jpg

----------


## Dr. Dollar

is halt nix besonderes............ :Cool:

----------


## Dr. Dollar

man beachte das kennzeichen.... :Eek:

----------


## Dr. Dollar

hier ein bild aus irland vom stadt-wahrzeichen von dublin...

----------


## fipu

Hab noch eins aus älteren Tagen gefunden.

www.directupload.net/show/d/657/sI3AG7E3.jpg

----------


## andi

what a fuckin asshole!

----------


## fipu

Hä??!!

----------


## andi

> man beachte das kennzeichen....
> Miniaturansicht angehängter Grafiken


.....

----------


## fipu

Jä so. Jetzt hab ichs kapiert.

----------


## Poison :)

wos&#180;s los?
keiner postet mehr pics....wo is unser stip und die anderen knipsa?


schaut euch bitte die (bike) bilder an.... a traum  :King: 

www.harookz.com/

vor allem des erste find ich genial!

----------


## Martix

gummball 3000 is in town...

----------


## Martix

some more...

----------


## rembox

gibts da auch spannende autos? sowas seh ich hier im sommer jeden tag.

----------


## pagey

hab bisher auf den meisten pics auch nur autos gsehn die ma im 1.ten bezirk sowieso fast jeden tag sieht  :Smile: 

plymouth cuda natürlich ausgenommen  :Wink:

----------


## niZo

> hab bisher auf den meisten pics auch nur autos gsehn die ma im 1.ten bezirk sowieso fast jeden tag sieht


aber dort sind sie nicht so hübsch angemalt  :Wink:

----------


## Dr. Dollar

meine wagen schon...... :Jester:

----------


## Chris

> hab bisher auf den meisten pics auch nur autos gsehn die ma im 1.ten bezirk sowieso fast jeden tag sieht 
> 
> plymouth cuda natürlich ausgenommen


Najo, Enzo hab ich bisher in Wien noch keinen gesehen  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Leider hab ich's heute nicht früh genug aus dem Bett geschafft. Wie ich in die Stadt gekommen bin, war schon alles vorbei.  :Frown:

----------


## kod

bescheidene Ernte, schon etwas älter







keine ahnung warum das erste Vorschaubildchen so groß ist, leider fehlt auch bei Röhrenmonitor und weißem Hintergrund ein wenig kontrast :Confused:

----------


## Timo

hey, so hier mal meine ersten bilder in dem fred.
ist nichts weltbewegendes, ich wollte nur mal probieren nette bilder zu machen. ist alles mit meinem W800 bzw W900 zusatndegekommen. vielleicht gefällts ja wem....









N
a
t

----------


## trauco

mein baby...

grüße

----------


## Bloodhound

Die Berge von Kabul.

Mal eine paar Foto´s aus meiner Sammlung, von einem guten Freund von mir. 
....er ist gerade unten.  
Also wer mal nen heißen Reifen fahren will, dort ist es gut möglich

----------


## trauco

boah, wunderschön...

echt hammer...leider is die gegend halt a bissi gefährlich


grüße

----------


## Bloodhound

Dankeschön ich werds ihm ausrichten. Er wird sich freun  :Thank You!:

----------


## Bergabradfahrer

des sind wirklich schöne Bilder!

----------


## solidsnake

oh yeah ... kabul kann echt was! ... die landschaft auf den bildern is super!


... 
www.fotografie.at/galerie/www...t.00047442.jpg

www.fotografie.at/galerie/www...t.00047436.jpg

----------


## Poison :)

weis nicht wohin sonnst damit, kanns euch aber nicht vorenthalten!


https://ssl.kundenserver.de/s1219739...D28ef1200%3D29

staunt selbst...  :EEK!:   :Cry:

----------


## dermarkus

haha is ja geschenkt *g*
kannst ja gleich zur Cam dazukaufen  :Mr. Red: 
das bissl machts Kraut auch nimme fett

----------


## jürGEN

schaut sicher geil aus DAS objektiv an ner 400er  :Big Grin:

----------


## Zap

> haha is ja geschenkt *g*
> kannst ja gleich zur Cam dazukaufen 
> das bissl machts Kraut auch nimme fett


Da bekommst wharscheinlich eine 20D als Goody gratis dazu. hheehehee  :Big Grin:

----------


## Poison :)

töööst 
edit: 
hier a spur größer/besser.. 666kb.com/i/ahrnhwl5jwot4ccf4.jpg 
meine ersten knipser mit neuer cam  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sorris

hier mal ein pic von mir, diesen sommer in griechenland

www.directupload.net/show/d/829/OV5MT53x.jpg

----------


## fahne

griechenland rockt ohne ende.

wo war das?

----------


## dermarkus

dann tu ich auch mal ein pic von mir posten tun  :Big Grin: 

Ende Jänner in Sydney
members.chello.at/dermarkus/i...Operahouse.JPG

Melbourne at night
members.chello.at/dermarkus/images/melbourne.jpg

----------


## rembox

ich glaub man kann machen was man will...dri aufnahmen sehen immer geil aus!
edit... darf ich das bild ein bissl bei uns im forum rumzeigen markus? und btw sehr gute arbeit!

----------


## dermarkus

ja, mach nur... ist kein © drauf  :Big Grin: 

hab mich da mit der cam (Ixus 700) einfach nur ein bisschen mit der Belichtungszeit gespielt, mehr nicht *g*

----------


## Poison :)

super bild...möchtest mir evtl. ein DRI bissl erklären?

@ nek: welches forum?

greets  :Wink:

----------


## flo

hier mal 3 von mir aud dem schönen salzburger lungau.

----------


## Zap

> weis nicht wohin sonnst damit, kanns euch aber nicht vorenthalten!
> 
> 
> https://ssl.kundenserver.de/s1219739...D28ef1200%3D29
> 
> staunt selbst...


Hier noch ein paar Links dazu:
en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canon_EF_1200mm_lens
www.dvinfo.net/canon/images/images17.php
www.sportsshooter.com/message...html?tid=17659

Im zweiten Link haben sie einen 7,2x und einen 2x Konverter dazwischen geschraubt, was schlußendlich aus den mikrigen 1200mm 17280mm macht...
Angeblich gibt es nur 10 Stück. Die kriegt man dafür wahrscheinlich nach einer stundenlangen japanischen Tee-Zeremonie vom Canon-CEO persönlich in die Hand oder besser gesagt unter den Arm :-D

----------


## Dr. Dollar

ne freundin von mir hat ne frankreich reise gemacht und mir dieses pic geschickt. schaut doch voll zach aus oder.....

----------


## smelboe

vor 3 tagen zurück gekommen von einer 10 tägigen Libyen Reise

Fazit: ich war nicht das letzte mal dort. seht selbst  :Smile:

----------


## sorris

> ne freundin von mir hat ne frankreich reise gemacht und mir dieses pic geschickt. schaut doch voll zach aus oder.....


wie in herr der ringe diese eine burg, k.A. wie die dort heißt, gondor oder so ^^

----------


## rembox

Das erste mal Handball geknipst und das erste mal in PS unterwegs.
Wollte mal semistolz mein erstes, zwar nicht allzugutes, aber annehmbares Bild posten.

----------


## rustyracing

hi an alle fotografen,

anbei ein paar schnappschüsse aus wien.

----------


## Poison :)

@smlboe: fesch!
alle mit fz20?

@nek: gefällt mir!

@rusty: 1. und 4. find ich schön!
wie lang belichtet?

lg

----------


## rustyracing

> wie lang belichtet?
> lg


da fragst mich etwas zu schnell.
muß ich erst nachschauen, sag ich dir aber noch.

----------


## rustyracing

> da fragst mich etwas zu schnell.
> .


Brennweite: 43/Belichtungszeit: 5

----------


## Poison :)

find ich witzig  :Smile:  tochka.jp/pikapika/2006/06/re..._kitijoji.html

----------


## Dr. Dollar

sowas hab ich auch mal probiert mit meinem usernamen aus nem anderen forum

----------


## Jac.

hallo!


kan mir wer sagen, ob bzw wie, ich serien, oder mehrere, bilder aufmachen kann, und als ein bild abspeichern kann...?


lg.

----------


## Poison :)

im photoshop oder ähnlichem programm ein bild als "haupt/hintergrundbild" nehmen...
dann aus den anderen den fahrer grob ausschneiden und dort einfügen!

lg

----------


## Sanchez

habe auch eine frage: wie kann ich machen das der fahrer farbig is und der hintergrund S/W? Geht das so indem ich den fahrer in einer ebene habe und den hintergrund in einer anderen? Wie kann ich den fahrer so exakt ausschneiden und wie mach ich das mit den speichen die sieht man ja so gut wie kaum? Vl. hat ja wer erfahrung...
thx

----------


## Poison :)

> Geht das so indem ich den fahrer in einer ebene habe und den hintergrund in einer anderen? Wie kann ich den fahrer so exakt ausschneiden und wie mach ich das mit den speichen die sieht man ja so gut wie kaum? Vl. hat ja wer erfahrung...


richtig! ich schneide fahrer/objekt mit dem (magnet-) lasso aus und füge ihn auf einer neuen ebene ein...

wie man des bei speichen ohne stundenlanger fuzlerei macht weis ich leider ned!

lg

----------


## Sanchez

ok super danke denke aber es is mir ein bissl zu viel arbeit da geh ich lieber radlfoarn...

----------


## gamml

also bei meiner (alten) videokamera gibts unter digitale effekte: make up und dann green, blue .......
und wenn ma des einstellt is alles schwarz weiß bis auf die dinge in der farbe die ma ausgewählt hat also wennst im wald mit am roten leibl biken gehst und  make up- red einstellst schaut des ziehmlich geil aus 
(so ähnlich wie bei stund 5 wo da romanik auf dem hügel steht und alles so grau is bis auf sei blaues leibl.... wenn i mi recht errinner ....allerdings wenn ma grad bei stund sein genau in der gleichen szene zoomt die kamera immer so komisch dran und wieder weg ...total strange und scheiße zum erklärn aber wer die folge gsegen hat sollt wissen was i moan hat oaner a ahnung wie ma des macht  :Confused:  )

würd euch gern a bsp zeigen aber i bring die videos von meiner kamera nit aufn pc  :Evil:  
gibt ja vll a programm wo ma so an "filter" /"effekt" drüber legen kann der alles grau macht bis auf a bestimmte farb is sicher oanfacher als des einzeln auszuschneiden und schaut dann a besser und sauberer aus 
 lg kle

----------


## el panecillo

:Big Grin:  

von solchen "effekten" in da videokamera is wärmstens abzuraten, man weiß nie was des ding da genau macht  :Lol:  

so programme gibts, die nennen sich adobe after effects oder apple shake  :Mr. Yellow:  sind aber alles andere als einfach zu bedienen (kein windows movie maker) dafür is der output, wenn mans drauf hat, wirklich professionell. 

was du meinst, is im prinzip color key. (auch wenn color keying im videobereich wieder was anderes is) 
wenn du bis auf a bestimmte farbe alles in graustufen haben willst, geht das natürlich, jedoch beschränkt sich das auf eben diese farbe mit einer gewissen toleranz. wennst den rider farbig und die scene greyscale haben willst, gehts besser mit einer invertierten maske dem runterdrehen der sättigung.

----------


## rembox

mein erster DRI versuch....

----------


## pagey

schaut guad aus..welche welt-metropole is des ?  :Smile:

----------


## rembox

das kackdorf in dem ich wohne ^^  
weinheim (zwischen mannem und heidelbersch)

----------


## gamml

@nek: sehr geiles bild  :Pray:  
bis auf die vier lichter im linken unteren seite die strahlen so komisch aber da kann ma vermutlich nix machne oder? :Confused:  

lg kle

----------


## Poison :)

gefällt mir gut!
möchte demnächst auch mal ein DRI versuchen...hab aber noch ned so den plan davon  :Smile:

----------


## Bruchpilot

Eine super Anleitung wie man DRIs macht findest du auf

www.digicamfotos.de/

links unter Praxis Tips und dann auf Dynamic Range Increase (DRI)
klicken.

Is echt super beschrieben!

----------


## rembox

Mhh..
Das gute an DRI aufnahmen ist, dass es -fast immer- ziemlich gut aussieht, und jeden deppen als "der kann was"-photograph dastehen lässt.

So schwer sind DRI's gar nicht (in ps sind das keine 6 schritte bzw 6 grundschritte die man dann immer wieder wiederholen muss)

hier gilt halt üben üben üben. Es gibt auch eigene programme die die DRI's selbst erstellen, aber ich persönlich finde das schon etwas lame.

Heute abend gibts hoffentlich richtig geile Bilder, weil wir nach nem Handballspiel zum Mannheim Güterbahnhof gehen - bahnhöfe sind immer geil (bzw schienen)

----------


## andi

> Mhh..
> Heute abend gibts hoffentlich richtig geile Bilder, weil wir nach nem Handballspiel zum Mannheim Güterbahnhof gehen - bahnhöfe sind immer geil (bzw schienen)


vor allem in der Nacht

----------


## rembox

gude....mal ein wenig eigenwerbung *fg*

----------


## Astarot

naroth.deviantart.com/gallery/


hier gibts meine fotos, fotografiere sehr gerne, sind zwar noch ned so viele aber mal sehn, wann wieder neue kommen

----------


## rembox

mal wieder wad

img490.imageshack.us/img490/9...ltelredyi0.jpg

----------


## solidsnake

nette idee ... aber ich hätt ein echtes bmx genommen und es mit einem echten strick am headset aufgehängt  :Wink:

----------


## flo

gestern war ein trauriger tag für mich. meine kamera (eos d60) hat den geist aufgegeben. display geht nicht mehr, autofokus geht nicht mehr, sämtliche tasten - bis auf den auslöser - gehen auch nicht mehr.

und das alles hat von einer sekunde auf die andere angefangen, ohne das mir die kamera runtergefallen oder wo angestoßen wär, wie ich grad auf der hochzeit von bekannten von mir photographieren sollte.

wie auch immer - es ist an der zeit für eine neue. ich bin nur am überlegen, obs eine 20d oder 30d sein soll. was sind eurer meinung nach vor- und nachteile der beiden.

----------


## Martix

30d  natürlich. kann alles gleichgut oder besser als die 20er und kostet das selbe.

----------


## rembox

traurige kunst.

----------


## andi

Sevillaimpressionen

----------


## andi

part2

----------


## Poison :)

sehr schön  :Smile: 

leider haben einige beimverkleinern ziemlich gelitten!

lg kevin

----------


## andi

> sehr schön 
> 
> leider haben einige beimverkleinern ziemlich gelitten!
> 
> lg kevin


jaja auf 200kb ist ja auch a WITZ Hannes!!
gib wenigstens 500 frei!!

im Ernst, welche meinst?
des busbahnhofbild ist bewusst so.....

----------


## fahne

da meine mittelohrentzündung sich mit einer nebenhöhlenentzündung die klinke in die hand gibt is mir akut langweilig...

----------


## Poison :)

süßer hund, zu kleines bild  :Wink: 

nebenhöhlenentzündung SUCKT! gute besserung!

----------


## fahne

danke

bild is so klein wegen der bit-grenze hier im anhang und meiner unfähigkeit bei imageshack o. Ä. was hochzuladen  :Wink:  werd ich bei gelegenheit mal anders machen

----------


## Poison :)

es gibt schon länger eine galerie  :Wink: 
rechts oben auf fotos...darfst was raufladen =)

----------


## rembox

Da gehört schon ordentlich was dazu, son bild zu machen.

----------


## fahne

eine scherbe in einem reifen is da natürlich wesentlich anspruchsvoller.

----------


## JackTheRipper

haha...wie wahr :Mr. Yellow:

----------


## solidsnake

:Mr. Yellow:

----------


## rembox

die wurde auch nur nicht aus phototechnischer rafiness sondern aus mitteilungsbedarf gepostet.

----------


## Dr. Dollar

hat der typ nen hunde fetisch??? kranke scheisse alter...

----------


## fahne

jetz haste aber einen scharfen diss gekickt, sido.

(ich wollte nichts schreiben aber irgendwie...)

----------


## Specialized Bighit III

dann post ich auch einmal

----------


## rembox

unglaublich, eine unterbelichtete macroaufnahme.
ich stell ab jetz auch einfach bilder rein die rauschen...ist ja irgendwie auch geil.

----------


## Dr. Dollar

uhuuuu, der meisterfotograph hat gesprochen...

----------


## Specialized Bighit III

^^
ganz meine meinung

----------


## Specialized Bighit III

noch....

----------


## dermarkus

böser dingo  :Evil:

----------


## solidsnake

> unglaublich, eine unterbelichtete macroaufnahme.
> ich stell ab jetz auch einfach bilder rein die rauschen...ist ja irgendwie auch geil.


also wenn ich ein bild mit einem im MS Paint gemalten bmx an nem baum dran reinstelln würd, dann würd ich nicht solche sprüche klopfen ...

----------


## rembox

> also wenn ich ein bild mit einem im MS Paint gemalten bmx an nem baum dran reinstelln würd, dann würd ich nicht solche sprüche klopfen ...


haha...wie du meinst.

----------


## Specialized Bighit III

> also wenn ich ein bild mit einem im MS Paint gemalten bmx an nem baum dran reinstelln würd, dann würd ich nicht solche sprüche klopfen ...


aja dieses 4saken bildl.... tja jedem wies gefällt, ich finds überhaupt net kreativ, es schaut sehr zach aus --> hahaaa

----------


## Bruchpilot

Geschmäcker sind eben verschieden.

So, dann mal meine Pics vom Urlaub in Valencia und vom Maxxis Cup in Val d Uixo.

----------


## Bruchpilot

Seite 2

----------


## Poison :)

gefallen mir gut!
leider viel zu klein  :Wink:

----------


## Bruchpilot

Naja meine Cam hat eben keine höhere Auflösung :Mr. Red:  

Signatur anklicken und größer anschauen! Aber des wirst wahrscheinlich eh
wissen.

mfg

----------


## Savage

EXTREM schöne pics !!!

----------


## smOoh

ein foto ausm urlaub,finds ganz cool,besonders die berge rechts in der brille.

----------


## Bruchpilot

Schaut guad aus! Einzig und allein die Schrift am Brillenglas stört ein wenig!

----------


## el panecillo

kleiner teil des outputs vom letzten videodreh...  :Big Grin:  

www.deviantart.com/deviation/53316064/

----------


## rembox

@panecillo mhhhh das mädel is zu dunkel mMn...hätte man evt mit nem DRI drangehen sollen, aber die location gibt einiges her. videodreh für? muzigwiedeo?


ja ne....
belichtung : ka
blende: ka
Iso: ka

kamera: handy haha.

----------


## el panecillo

naja a dri mit mehreren sekunden belichtszeit pro bild bei einer sich (auch wenn nur minimal) bewegenden person haut einfach net hin. da hab ich dann zwar a gut belichetes mädl aber gesicht erkennst keines mehr  :Rolleyes:  

ich find übrigens ned, dass zu dunkel is. das originalfoto is heller, photoshops tonwertkorrektur hats so hinbogen, wies auf deviantart zu sehen is. das mädl verschwindet halt auch im originalfoto in der stiege, weil zu wenig kontrast. um des zu verhindern hätt ich blitzen müssen, was sich mit da farbtemp. der kerzen aber gar net vertragen hätt. fotos mit langer belichtungszeit und personen sind immer irgendwo a komprimiss, vor allem wenn ma die stimmung rundherum rüberbringen will.

jo, musikvideo.  :Big Grin:

----------


## rembox

naja dann musst wohl auf den neuen cmos sensor warten
300bilder die sekunde, da gehen dri's auch bei handball und dergleichen hihi.

----------


## solidsnake

ähm, was bringen dir 300 bilder die sekunde, wennst einen shot 2 sekunden belichtest?

----------


## rembox

Das war nicht wirklich ernst gemeint (siehe hihi)....
das ist eh ein teil was eher fürs filmen gedacht ist  :Wink:

----------


## jürGEN

Bissl Italien im Frühling  :Smile: 

fotos.downhill.at/categories.php?cat_id=111

----------


## Savage

So, heute meine ersten Pics geschossn !
Ich bitte um Ideen bzw verbesserungsmöglichkeiten !

Cam; Eos 350D

Rechts auf Diahshow klicken - dann kommen die Bilder in annehmbarer größe - und dann einfach durchklicken 

picasaweb.google.de/Caliber38...65498317847010

----------


## rembox

driftet der da?
an dem bild kann man nichts verbessern.
erwarte doch nicht, dass das von anfang an bomben bilder werden. spiel halt mit den einstellungen...knipsen auf auto als tabu ansehen und sich schöne motive (einfallsreiche!) aussuchen.

(jetziges ist keins  :Wink:  )

----------


## Savage

Hehehe ja das nix einfallsreiches oder so is weiss ich, warn nur auf spontan unterwegs mit der neuen Cam !
Jo is am rutscher unterwegs der gute Herr  :Wink: 

Am WE wird dann gscheit geknipst *freu*

----------


## Savage

Net viel besser aber wurst *g*  picasaweb.google.de/Caliber38...71783109048898

----------


## Philipp

Verbesserungsvorschläge erwünscht  :Wink:  

picasaweb.google.com/royal.ba...16784381556018

----------

